# Carwash vs Dyn 430



## BuickGN (May 29, 2009)

I need to vent a little. There is not a large selection of good carwashes around here. There's a great hand car wash across town but it takes 20 minutes to get there. There's a decent one about a mile from my place so I usually go to that one.

My 430s are in my kicks. They have held up to some crazy driving, passengers with heavy feet, etc, without a problem. But when I take it to the car wash I have a fear of my mids getting damaged and on top of that I don't want Windex or whatever getting into my tweeters in the dash. I always tell them not to vacuum and not to touch the interior, only the exterior. I've had to stop them from cleaning the interior several times. I'm usually there to watch everything. I hate the people that stand over your shoulder and watch your work but that's what is required to make sure these guys follow very simple instructions. It's less work for them yet they still don't attempt to listen.

So this last time me and the GF take both cars to get them washed. I had the day off and she was at lunch. We dropped the cars off, I told the lady not to vacuum my car and not to touch the interior. I watched her drive it past the vacuum station and into the automated wash so I thought I was safe. We walked over to McDonalds to get a quick lunch. As we're walking back I see both cars parked off to the side, already done. I get my keys, tip the guy $5, and get in only to see my passenger side 430 laying face down on the carpet, the wire stretched out, the kick panel also on the carpet, and the grill is nowhere to be found. The carpet is now vacuumed.  

I get the manager over there and the excuses begin immediately. I was attempting to have a sane conversation but it didn't go so well. First he told me the mid was laying there when I dropped the car off, obviously never seeing my car before this incident. Then he said they weren't mounted correctly. While this is going on, I'm inspecting it for any damage, almost hoping I find something wrong. I'm letting him know he's about to owe me $1,800 if I find a single thing wrong. I reassemble the mids and kicks and he tries to leave. I make him stand there while I demo a full song to make sure nothing is wrong. I had to get pretty assertive with the guy because it's almost like he was trying to intimidate me into backing down. Before it was over he offered a few free car washes in a condescending way but due to his attitude I got the GM's number off the internet (still making him stand there) and called the GM in front of the manager, letting him know how incompetent and arrogant his crew and his manger is with the manager watching and listening.

I have an appointment with the GM. I might have let this go but no one said anything about the speaker being face down on the floor, I got in to leave and see my speaker like that. I finally found the grill in the back seat. The manager came at me with an attitude before I could finish showing him what happened, cutting me off and saying it was like that already. At one point his attitude was so bad I let him know nothing was off the table if he chose to keep it up. He lied twice (saying the carpet was not vacuumed when it was very clear that it had been vacuumed since I had a bunch of grass and sand tracked in earlier) and blamed me for them continually screwing up, dropping the communication from the cashier to the workers. So I'm not letting it go, I'm probably going to be a serious PITA to these guys for a while. It blows my mind that they can be so disrespectful of other people's property. While I was inspecting the speaker for damage I was already trying to talk myself out of doing anything stupid if I found damage. I looked for the guy I gave the tip to, to take it back but he was nowhere to be found. Vent over...


----------



## kizz (Jun 22, 2009)

Unbelievable. I am in awe over your story. Unfortunately there are super ignorant asses like that working in the customer service field that clearly shouldn't be. I really hope everything works out for you and that your mid isn't damaged. Even if there was a scratch on it I would fight for a replacement. Why would they even need to touch it if they were vacuuming. absolutely no reason to touch it. none at all. unless the customer wanted it cleaned that way, no reason. NONE!


----------



## rawdawg (Apr 27, 2007)

Karate chop to the neck!


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

that "manager" would be in a far off land if that happened to me..


----------



## danno14 (Sep 1, 2009)

Not meaning to be condescending, but
He's. A. Carwash. Manager........

Now maybe he will be something more someday, but that's the level of his skillset right now. Truly sorry to hear, and i hope for the best for you. I would find out who the owner(s) might be as well.


----------



## Victor_inox (Apr 27, 2012)

While i completely agree on customer service issue how come your driver so easy to knock over? how do they mounts?


----------



## SouthSyde (Dec 25, 2006)

Sorry to hear about that man, stories like this is why I always wash my car at home. Having kicks in my car since I was 16, I dont like anyone even driving my car!!

Make sure everything is ok, dont let it be a week later then you realize something is wrong. good luck man!


----------



## BuickGN (May 29, 2009)

Victor_inox said:


> While i completely agree on customer service issue how come your driver so easy to knock over? how do they mounts?


I have trouble removing then when I'm purposely trying to remove them. Factory buttons and industrial velcro. They are factory kicks modded to accept the mids. More weight to them than factory but held in better than factory. The grills are held on by velcro but the fit is so tight that they never fell off before I added the velcro.


----------



## BuickGN (May 29, 2009)

SouthSyde said:


> Sorry to hear about that man, stories like this is why I always wash my car at home. Having kicks in my car since I was 16, I dont like anyone even driving my car!!
> 
> Make sure everything is ok, dont let it be a week later then you realize something is wrong. good luck man!


I've been pushing them hard. I lowered the highpass from 750hz to 200hz to make sure they are fine with some excursion. I have till Friday to find a defect but there doesn't seem to be anything wrong. I have so little time lately and with how picky I am, washing and vacuuming my car myself takes 2 hours.


----------



## Victor_inox (Apr 27, 2012)

So how many free car washes you guys agreed upon? make it in writing or ask for coupons/ cards - you could pass to someone else with less expensive interior modifications.


----------



## 83corolla (Nov 5, 2009)

wow what a ****ty car wash! i would never take my car there no matter how many free washes they gave me.


----------



## Victor_inox (Apr 27, 2012)

83corolla said:


> wow what a ****ty car wash! i would never take my car there no matter how many free washes they gave me.


There is always wife`s car or friend car, you know something with less valuable installs in it. after all they did washed it and vacuumed too.


----------



## 83corolla (Nov 5, 2009)

Victor_inox said:


> There is always wife`s car or friend car, you know something with less valuable installs in it. after all they did washed it and vacuumed too.


yeah but then you have to look at the douche manager no?


----------



## xxx_busa (May 4, 2009)

Matt, Sorry to hear about the poor ****ty service, Question aren't your mids fastened to the kicks, why would they fall out, still no excuses, hope all works out well .....


----------



## Victor_inox (Apr 27, 2012)

83corolla said:


> yeah but then you have to look at the douche manager no?


probably, but who cares I`m sure car wash in Bakersfield cost about $20 if not more.


----------



## wdemetrius1 (Aug 16, 2007)

Unbelievable.


----------



## gckless (Oct 11, 2012)

83corolla said:


> wow what a ****ty car wash! i would never take my car there no matter how many free washes they gave me.


^^^This. I would never go back. I'm sure the GM has other locations he can direct you to.


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

You could, I dunno, wash the car yourself instead of getting pissed at the minimum wage earners you entrusted your car to. Really, how hard is this? If you're that anal about your car, do it yourself and save the headache. I'm not saying they didn't screw up but the problem started with you. If you don't feel your car is worth your time to maintain it and keep it clean, don't get upset when someone else doesn't do it correctly. 

Jesus Christ...


----------



## mos805 (Nov 30, 2011)

Wow I would be pissed if that happened, but at least I am glad that the speaker doesn't seem to be damaged. My dad had 2 occurences with stupid things like that at a car wash here, first one was the workers moved the XM antenna that was on his roof and scratched it pretty bad. That one same thing as you just offered free washes but finally got it resolved. Next one a worker actually backed my dads truck up into another car. Thankfully no problems and the car wash covered all damages. Idk about Bakersfield but I know here we have a bunch of people doing mobile car washes where they go to you. Cost is a little bit more than going to a regular car wash but its more convenient and the people are more willing to cater to your requests since you are dealing with them more one on one and since competetion is higher, well at least in my area, hopefully Bakersfield is the same.


----------



## Victor_inox (Apr 27, 2012)

quality_sound said:


> You could, I dunno, wash the car yourself instead of getting pissed at the minimum wage earners you entrusted your car to. Really, how hard is this? If you're that anal about your car, do it yourself and save the headache. I'm not saying they didn't screw up but the problem started with you. If you don't feel your car is worth your time to maintain it and keep it clean, don't get upset when someone else doesn't do it correctly.
> 
> Jesus Christ...


the question is what would Jesus do?

Did you read his post, he is busy, not everyone seating on their ass doing nothing and could wash their car, me- yes I almost always wash my car myself on weekends, wery relaxing actually and i`m cheap I want to keep my $20 instead of supporting undocumented workers, it seems every one washing cars around here speaks no English, not nessesarily illegals but highly likely so.


----------



## BuickGN (May 29, 2009)

quality_sound said:


> You could, I dunno, wash the car yourself instead of getting pissed at the minimum wage earners you entrusted your car to. Really, how hard is this? If you're that anal about your car, do it yourself and save the headache. I'm not saying they didn't screw up but the problem started with you. If you don't feel your car is worth your time to maintain it and keep it clean, don't get upset when someone else doesn't do it correctly.
> 
> Jesus Christ...


Thanks dickhead.

As I stated, I do not have the time to wash my own car. It takes a couple hours for me to do it right. It takes the carwash 20 minutes. When I have the time I do it myself but that's rare. I pay them for a service and I have every right to be pissed when they can't follow the most basic instructions such as don't vacuum the car. I was a minimum wage worker at a car wash in my teens. I took pride in my work. I also had a manager that checked my work. If it were a free car wash it might be different but since I'm giving them my $20 plus tip I expect decent service, not having a $900 midrange face down on the carpet with the grill mia. Maybe there needs to be a policy change such as the non minimum wage manager checking their work.

I do my own maintenence such as oil changes, timing belt, valve adjustment, etc. These are critical items and occur every 1-7 years so I do them myself but not a weekly carwash. So get off your soap box, stop assuming, and realize some people have a busy schedule. I expect at least an average job for my $25 a week. There's always got to be an *******.


----------



## MoparMike (Feb 14, 2012)

I am not sure how it is in Bakersfield, but here in Texas you are lucky if a car wash employee can speak English. On multiple occasions I have asked for something particular and was told no problem only to find out later they had no idea what I was asking. That being said, instructions like "don't clean the interior" should be easy enough for someone to relay to the people who are actually doing the work. Its a cliched line but, if you want something done right.....


----------



## BuickGN (May 29, 2009)

Victor_inox said:


> the question is what would Jesus do?
> 
> Did you read his post, he is busy, not everyone seating on their ass doing nothing and could wash their car, me- yes I almost always wash my car myself on weekends, wery relaxing actually and i`m cheap I want to keep my $20 instead of supporting undocumented workers, it seems every one washing cars around here speaks no English, not nessesarily illegals but highly likely so.


I fully agree. You nailed the most likely reason why the communication is lost. I also enjoy washing the car. I rarely took it to a carwash until the last few years but it's just about impossible to find the time anymore. I'm still driving around with no glovebox from an install over a month ago. Probably going to drive the car into work instead of carpooling and get it done at lunch.


----------



## imjustjason (Jun 26, 2006)

BuickGN said:


> Thanks dickhead.


Why does a differing opinion make him a dickhead?


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

Victor_inox said:


> the question is what would Jesus do?
> 
> Did you read his post, he is busy, not everyone seating on their ass doing nothing and could wash their car, me- yes I almost always wash my car myself on weekends, wery relaxing actually and i`m cheap I want to keep my $20 instead of supporting undocumented workers, it seems every one washing cars around here speaks no English, not nessesarily illegals but highly likely so.


If he cared enough he'd MAKE the time. It's liek anything in life. If you care enough you'll make the time. He can make the build but not wash? He can find the time to tune, but not wash? He can go to the strip but not wash? And god forbid he get up early or stay up late and do it? AT MOST it's an hour a week. NO ONE has a schedule so full they can't spend an hour a week for an EXTERIOR wash.


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

BuickGN said:


> Thanks dickhead.
> 
> As I stated, I do not have the time to wash my own car.


********.



> It takes a couple hours for me to do it right. It takes the carwash 20 minutes.


*buzzer sound* Wrong answer. This was an exterior wash, nothing more. You didn't have them do the interior or anything else. This should have been no more than 30 minutes TOPS in your driveway. Factor in driving time and you gave up at least 40 minutes and more likely an hour. 

If you're talking FULL cleaning, then I agree on a couple of hours. An exterior wash on par with a car wash? You're full of ****. 



> When I have the time I do it myself but that's rare. I pay them for a service and I have every right to be pissed when they can't follow the most basic instructions such as don't vacuum the car. I was a minimum wage worker at a car wash in my teens. I took pride in my work. I also had a manager that checked my work. If it were a free car wash it might be different but since I'm giving them my $20 plus tip I expect decent service, not having a $900 midrange face down on the carpet with the grill mia. Maybe there needs to be a policy change such as the non minimum wage manager checking their work.


I didn't say you had no right to be upset. In fact, I actually said you did. I ALSO said accept some of the responsibility for being lazy enough to use a car wash in the first place. 



> I do my own maintenence such as oil changes, timing belt, valve adjustment, etc. These are critical items and occur every 1-7 years so I do them myself but not a weekly carwash. So get off your soap box, stop assuming, and realize some people have a busy schedule. I expect at least an average job for my $25 a week. There's always got to be an *******.


I PROMISE you my schedule is busier than yours and I can find the time. Like I said, if it was really important, you'd make the time. How much time do you spend at the gym? At bars? At clubs? Tanning? Shopping? ****, posting on HERE? 

Exactly.


----------



## midbass.deprived (Sep 30, 2012)

BuickGN should have biffed the guy one for being so condescending. I don't condone violence, but sometimes you have to use a little muscle to get what you want and to get your point across. If there's anything I can't stand, it's people who refuse to take any responsonsibility. When I screw up I'm always the first to admit to it.


----------



## Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX (Oct 24, 2007)

BuickGN said:


> So this last time me and the GF take both cars to get them washed. I had the day off and she was at lunch. We dropped the cars off, I told the lady not to vacuum my car and not to touch the interior. I watched her drive it past the vacuum station and into the automated wash so I thought I was safe. We walked over to McDonalds to get a quick lunch. As we're walking back I see both cars parked off to the side, already done. I get my keys, tip the guy $5, and get in only to see my passenger side 430 laying face down on the carpet, the wire stretched out, the kick panel also on the carpet, and the grill is nowhere to be found. The carpet is now vacuumed.
> 
> *I get the manager over there and the excuses begin immediately. I was attempting to have a sane conversation but it didn't go so well. First he told me the mid was laying there when I dropped the car off, obviously never seeing my car before this incident.* Then he said they weren't mounted correctly. While this is going on, I'm inspecting it for any damage, almost hoping I find something wrong. I'm letting him know he's about to owe me $1,800 if I find a single thing wrong. I reassemble the mids and kicks and he tries to leave. I make him stand there while I demo a full song to make sure nothing is wrong. I had to get pretty assertive with the guy because it's almost like he was trying to intimidate me into backing down. Before it was over he offered a few free car washes in a condescending way but due to his attitude I got the GM's number off the internet (still making him stand there) and called the GM in front of the manager, letting him know how incompetent and arrogant his crew and his manger is with the manager watching and listening.
> 
> I have an appointment with the GM. I might have let this go but no one said anything about the speaker being face down on the floor, I got in to leave and see my speaker like that. I finally found the grill in the back seat. The manager came at me with an attitude before I could finish showing him what happened, cutting me off and saying it was like that already. At one point his attitude was so bad I let him know nothing was off the table if he chose to keep it up. He lied twice (saying the carpet was not vacuumed when it was very clear that it had been vacuumed since I had a bunch of grass and sand tracked in earlier) and blamed me for them continually screwing up, dropping the communication from the cashier to the workers. So I'm not letting it go, I'm probably going to be a serious PITA to these guys for a while. It blows my mind that they can be so disrespectful of other people's property. While I was inspecting the speaker for damage I was already trying to talk myself out of doing anything stupid if I found damage. I looked for the guy I gave the tip to, to take it back but he was nowhere to be found. Vent over...


 
I had my FISRT system STOLEN this way... I **** you NOT... 

Delta Sonic, Niagara Falls Blvd, Williamsville NY... 

Took my car in for detailing... They cleaned up alright... got my first 2 amps I ever own (RF Series 1) 

They tucked the wires in nicely, vacuumed everything up, prolly even wiped off the wires... 


I also got the VERY same excuses from the manager.. "How do we know you didn't remove everything before it came here"

From that point on, ANY and I mean ANY time I left the car out of my sight for ANY sort of work where I couldn't be there to watch, I'd pull the manager out the the car, pop the trunk, close it, open the door, close it... and say "now, now you've witnessed yourself that there is in fact a system in this car, thank you"


This is THE very reason I won't let people work on my car anymore unless it's something MAJOR...


----------



## Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX (Oct 24, 2007)

Oh, did anything ever come of my first sytem being stolen from a business, hell no, I was young and dumb, things could have been different, but I was 19 and niave to a lot of things back then... 



Clean your own car...


----------



## 04silverz (May 28, 2008)

I worked at a local car wash for a while in high school
People would steal any and everything they can get their hands on that wasn't bolted down. End of shift they would all brag about it. Its why I quit and don't use car washes anymore

Kinda related note but it irritates me when I drop car off for any kind of service and when I get back in my seat is adjusted or radio has been messed with. I generally turn it off and it frustrates me so bad when I get in and its back on and station changed or its like five songs later on CD/iPod


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

imjustjason said:


> Why does a differing opinion make him a dickhead?


----------



## analogrocker (Aug 1, 2009)

04silverz said:


> Kinda related note but it irritates me when I drop car off for any kind of service and when I get back in my seat is adjusted or radio has been messed with. I generally turn it off and it frustrates me so bad when I get in and its back on and station changed or its like five songs later on CD/iPod


One way to combat that is to install a hidden kill switch for the audio system somewhere and activate it whenever you bring the car in for service. A few guys on here have done just that and I am considering adding one into my car as well.

I brought my car to the dealer a few months back for service and when the service manager guy comes out, the first thing he says is "nice stereo". Right then and there I knew they must have turned it on. Sure enough, when I got into my car to drive off, the radio was tuned to some top 40 dance station. I was pissed.


----------



## IBcivic (Jan 6, 2009)

midbass.deprived said:


> BuickGN should have biffed the guy one for being so condescending. I don't condone violence, but sometimes you have to use a little muscle to get what you want and to get your point across. If there's anything I can't stand, it's people who refuse to take any responsonsibility. When I screw up I'm always the first to admit to it.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

Victor_inox said:


> Did you read his post, he is busy, not everyone seating on their ass doing nothing and could wash their car


LOL! ...



BuickGN said:


> We walked over to McDonalds to get a quick lunch.


Busy eating McDonald's.


----------



## Victor_inox (Apr 27, 2012)

midbass.deprived said:


> BuickGN should have biffed the guy one for being so condescending. I don't condone violence, but sometimes you have to use a little muscle to get what you want and to get your point across. If there's anything I can't stand, it's people who refuse to take any responsonsibility. When I screw up I'm always the first to admit to it.


Sure and face assault charges,now that will teach him a lesson to wash his own god damn car.


----------



## IBcivic (Jan 6, 2009)

analogrocker said:


> One way to combat that is to install a hidden kill switch for the audio system somewhere and activate it whenever you bring the car in for service. A few guys on here have done just that and I am considering adding one into my car as well.
> 
> I brought my car to the dealer a few months back for service and when the service manager guy comes out, the first thing he says is "nice stereo". Right then and there I knew they must have turned it on. Sure enough, when I got into my car to drive off, the radio was tuned to some top 40 dance station. I was pissed.


I'd burn my speakers to exorcise the vehicle


----------



## Victor_inox (Apr 27, 2012)

bikinpunk said:


> LOL! ...
> 
> 
> 
> Busy eating McDonald's.


and your point is? eating or ****ting who cares, man brought his damn car to carwash and paid for service.


----------



## Victor_inox (Apr 27, 2012)

IBcivic said:


> I'd burn my speakers to exorcise the vehicle


too late it`s doomed- dance music ruined it for future genertions.


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

Victor_inox said:


> and your point is? eating or ****ting who cares, man brought his damn car to carwash and paid for service.


Exactly. HE took it to the car wash. They didn't foist their services upon him. He CHOSE to go there knowing full well the level of competence of the typical employee of a car wash. That's like driving a car through a construction site and getting pissed when you find a nail in your tire. Common ****ing sense.


----------



## beef316 (Dec 12, 2006)

Victor_inox said:


> While i completely agree on customer service issue how come your driver so easy to knock over? how do they mounts?


This ^

Sent from my SCH-I510 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

Victor_inox said:


> and your point is? eating or ****ting who cares, man brought his damn car to carwash and paid for service.


Read your post again. Then read mine again.


----------



## Victor_inox (Apr 27, 2012)

04silverz said:


> I worked at a local car wash for a while in high school
> People would steal any and everything they can get their hands on that wasn't bolted down. End of shift they would all brag about it. Its why I quit and don't use car washes anymore
> 
> Kinda related note but it irritates me when I drop car off for any kind of service and when I get back in my seat is adjusted or radio has been messed with. I generally turn it off and it frustrates me so bad when I get in and its back on and station changed or its like five songs later on CD/iPod


happened to me once. my Iphone got stolen from the console. good thing I confronted manager and told him that he has 60 seconds to return my property. He simply called my number and sure enough one guy poket rings with my custom rington. I`ve got my phone back and that dirtbag got arrested because his manager called the cops and fired him on a spot. 
how stupid one can be not to turn that sound switch off as soon as he steal it it`s god damn iphone they all have that switch. I`ve got 20 free carwashes, I used every one of them nothing else got stolen.


----------



## Victor_inox (Apr 27, 2012)

bikinpunk said:


> Read your post again. Then read mine again.


I don`t get it sorry, you were sarcastic about him eating McD like that is not good enough exuse not to wash his own car, thats how I undertood your comment, was I wrong?


----------



## Victor_inox (Apr 27, 2012)

Hey buick, sorry, these people convinced me that it`s all your fault, stop eating mcD, it get your **** broken beacuse you paid someone for service while killing yourself with that jucy burger instead of doing it yourself. this is diy site what the hell you expect people to tell you!?!? Right?


----------



## midbass.deprived (Sep 30, 2012)

Victor_inox said:


> Sure and face assault charges,now that will teach him a lesson to wash his own god damn car.


You can't honestly tell me you wouldn't want to punch out someone like that? I mean, c'mon! The guy at the car wash was acting like a real *******. It sounds like BuickGN tried reasoning with him like a decent person would, but the guy was trying to blow him off. Sounds to me like he could have used a good ass kickin'.

I'd bet $100 that BuickGN wanted to biff him one.


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

midbass.deprived said:


> You can't honestly tell me you wouldn't want to punch out someone like that? I mean, c'mon! The guy at the car wash was acting like a real *******. It sounds like BuickGN tried reasoning with him like a decent person would, but the guy was trying to blow him off. Sounds to me like he could have used a good ass kickin'.
> 
> I'd bet $100 that BuickGN wanted to biff him one.


You ain't going to court for WANTING to slap someone silly, if that were the case I'd be the worlds biggest meditational serial rapist.


----------



## Victor_inox (Apr 27, 2012)

chad said:


> You ain't going to court for WANTING to slap someone silly, if that were the case I'd be the worlds biggest meditational serial rapist.


 Dude, you own me a new keyboard and monitor, that was ROFLmao...


----------



## Victor_inox (Apr 27, 2012)

midbass.deprived said:


> You can't honestly tell me you wouldn't want to punch out someone like that? I mean, c'mon! The guy at the car wash was acting like a real *******. It sounds like BuickGN tried reasoning with him like a decent person would, but the guy was trying to blow him off. Sounds to me like he could have used a good ass kickin'.
> 
> I'd bet $100 that BuickGN wanted to biff him one.


What would I want to do is irrelevant, I have a family waiting for me at home ,I`d find a way to get back to motherfucker, like Buick did talking to GM, I`m sure he will get punished somehow. 
mofo deserved ***** slapping but at expense of being arrested for it. did you try to exsponge (i think that`s the term) criminal record? violence is not an answer.


----------



## wheelieking71 (Dec 20, 2006)

lets see some pics of this stellar midrange mounting system. i am on the wash your own car bandwagon. seriously, WTF did you expect?


----------



## 04silverz (May 28, 2008)

Victor_inox said:


> happened to me once. my Iphone got stolen from the console. good thing I confronted manager and told him that he has 60 seconds to return my property. He simply called my number and sure enough one guy poket rings with my custom rington. I`ve got my phone back and that dirtbag got arrested because his manager called the cops and fired him on a spot.
> how stupid one can be not to turn that sound switch off as soon as he steal it it`s god damn iphone they all have that switch. I`ve got 20 free carwashes, I used every one of them nothing else got stolen.


Lol that is pretty dumb. Like that flight attendant that just got busted with a passengers iPad. Claimed she was going to return it and had never turned it on. They found her personal info on it though...


----------



## midbass.deprived (Sep 30, 2012)

Victor_inox said:


> What would I want to do is irrelevant, I have a family waiting for me at home ,I`d find a way to get back to motherfucker, like Buick did talking to GM, *I`m sure he will get punished somehow.*
> mofo deserved ***** slapping but at expense of being arrested for it. did you try to exsponge (i think that`s the term) criminal record? violence is not an answer.


You do have a good point there. Sometimes costing someone their job drives the point home a lot more than a punch in the face. Then again, we don't know how buddy-buddy he and the GM are.


----------



## BuickGN (May 29, 2009)

chad said:


> You ain't going to court for WANTING to slap someone silly, if that were the case I'd be the worlds biggest meditational serial rapist.


Lol. That's awsome.


midbass.deprived said:


> You can't honestly tell me you wouldn't want to punch out someone like that? I mean, c'mon! The guy at the car wash was acting like a real *******. It sounds like BuickGN tried reasoning with him like a decent person would, but the guy was trying to blow him off. Sounds to me like he could have used a good ass kickin'.
> 
> I'd bet $100 that BuickGN wanted to biff him one.


Wanted to, yes. I've been down that route too many times when I was young. Not about to go there again. 



Victor_inox said:


> What would I want to do is irrelevant, I have a family waiting for me at home ,I`d find a way to get back to motherfucker, like Buick did talking to GM, I`m sure he will get punished somehow.
> mofo deserved ***** slapping but at expense of being arrested for it. did you try to exsponge (i think that`s the term) criminal record? violence is not an answer.


I agree. He deserved it but I'm not going to be the one to do it. 


quality_sound said:


> ********..



Because you would know. Have we met?


quality_sound said:


> *buzzer sound* Wrong answer. This was an exterior wash, nothing more. You didn't have them do the interior or anything else. This should have been no more than 30 minutes TOPS in your driveway. Factor in driving time and you gave up at least 40 minutes and more likely an hour.
> 
> If you're talking FULL cleaning, then I agree on a couple of hours. An exterior wash on par with a car wash? You're full of ****. .



You're full of assumptions. To begin, we have hard water here The car must be dried and it must be dried well. I don't have a $50,000 drier to run my car through or soft water like the carwash does. My car is black, if it's not dried, everyone within 20' will know. I get the rims and all of the hard to reach areas much better than the carwash does and that takes time. I don't throw armor all on a big brush and sling it all over the rims and fenders, I spend more than 5 seconds per tire. When I actually wash the car, I usually vacuum the inside as well.

Driving time is 2 minutes each way, irrelevent. 


quality_sound said:


> I didn't say you had no right to be upset. In fact, I actually said you did. I ALSO said accept some of the responsibility for being lazy enough to use a car wash in the first place. .



I'm not lazy dick head. Learn to read. I don't have the time. The little free time that I do have is spent with family which is a lot more important than the looks of my car. You obvioiusly have other priorities.



quality_sound said:


> I PROMISE you my schedule is busier than yours and I can find the time. Like I said, if it was really important, you'd make the time. How much time do you spend at the gym? At bars? At clubs? Tanning? Shopping? ****, posting on HERE?
> 
> Exactly.


You PROMISE? Do you know me? Do you have a clue what I do for a living and what I do after work? I don't drink, I don't tan, I don't go to clubs. I go to the gym at work during lunch. I post on here from work. You make these asinine assumptions, talking out of your ass while having no clue who you're talking to. I've never seen someone more full of **** and full of themselves. I understand you make no money (I do know what you do for a living) and you're pissed at the world but try and contain it.


----------



## BuickGN (May 29, 2009)

imjustjason said:


> Why does a differing opinion make him a dickhead?


Let me remind you below. Am I the only one that got the self-righteous condescending attitude? A simple differing opinion would have been "why don't you wash it youself" even though I explained why in the first post, not the load of **** he posted. Insted he had to be a dickhead about it.

The internet has become a place for people to be someone else, usually the tough guy, without fear of the consequences you would face in real life. Do you think anyone would respond this way to me or you or anyone else face to face after explaining the situation in my first post? Didn't think so. 



quality_sound said:


> You could, I dunno, wash the car yourself instead of getting pissed at the minimum wage earners you entrusted your car to. Really, how hard is this? If you're that anal about your car, do it yourself and save the headache. I'm not saying they didn't screw up but the problem started with you. If you don't feel your car is worth your time to maintain it and keep it clean, don't get upset when someone else doesn't do it correctly.
> 
> Jesus Christ...


----------



## Victor_inox (Apr 27, 2012)

BuickGN said:


> Let me remind you below. Am I the only one that got the self-righteous condescending attitude? A simple differing opinion would have been "why don't you wash it youself" even though I explained why in the first post, not the load of **** he posted. Insted he had to be a dickhead about it.
> 
> The internet has become a place for people to be someone else, usually the tough guy, without fear of the consequences you would face in real life. Do you think anyone would respond this way to me or you or anyone else face to face after explaining the situation in my first post? Didn't think so.


all that or you could just use this picture:


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

BuickGN said:


> Lol. That's awsome.
> 
> 
> Wanted to, yes. I've been down that route too many times when I was young. Not about to go there again.
> ...




I'm not pissed at the world. I do my job because I love it. You might know my BASE PAY, but you have no idea what I bring in every month. And no, my military pay isn't my only income source. 

So you have hard water, big deal. Even a commercial grade filtering system woudl cost you less than ONE of your 430s. A consumer level system would be about half of that. 

Again, I'm calling ********. No one spends EVERY waking moment with their family. NO ONE. If you did, you'd never have been able to build your system in the first place. Here's a novel idea, INCLUDE your family in the process. My kids LOVE coming out to help when I wash the car and so does every other kid I've ever known. 

What you USUALLY do during a wash is irrelevant. You went to the wash for an exterior wash. You could have easily done it, and done it correctly, in the same amount of time, or less. Since you brought up how thoroughly you wash your car, if that was so important, why the **** would you take a black car through a swirl-inducing, half-assed contraption like an automatic car wash? The time excuse is just that, an excuse, and you're full of them.

Keep on writing, this **** is making me laugh.

You came here for a pity party, nothing more.


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

BuickGN said:


> Let me remind you below. Am I the only one that got the self-righteous condescending attitude? A simple differing opinion would have been "why don't you wash it youself" even though I explained why in the first post, not the load of **** he posted. Insted he had to be a dickhead about it.
> 
> The internet has become a place for people to be someone else, usually the tough guy, without fear of the consequences you would face in real life. *Do you think anyone would respond this way to me or you or anyone else face to face after explaining the situation in my first post? Didn't think so.*



To you? Abso-****ing-lutely.


----------



## BuickGN (May 29, 2009)

Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX said:


> I had my FISRT system STOLEN this way... I **** you NOT...
> 
> Delta Sonic, Niagara Falls Blvd, Williamsville NY...
> 
> ...


That sucks. I'm usually there to watch mine. There's really no point where it's out of sight. I'll still let it get pretty dirty if I know I'll have some time to wash it myself, but if there's no end in sight I take it to the carwash.



bikinpunk said:


> LOL! ...
> 
> 
> 
> Busy eating McDonald's.


Versus not eating?


----------



## MarkZ (Dec 5, 2005)

quality_sound said:


> If he cared enough he'd MAKE the time. It's liek anything in life. If you care enough you'll make the time. He can make the build but not wash? He can find the time to tune, but not wash? He can go to the strip but not wash? And god forbid he get up early or stay up late and do it? AT MOST it's an hour a week. NO ONE has a schedule so full they can't spend an hour a week for an EXTERIOR wash.


Bingo. Why do I install my own audio equipment? Because I want it done right. That's the _only_ reason, because I honestly hate ****ing doing it. It's boring and too time consuming.

The car wash employees are wrong, and they apparently suck at their jobs. Either take it to a reliable (and probably expensive) detailing shop, or go in with more realistic expectations.


----------



## BuickGN (May 29, 2009)

quality_sound said:


> I'm not pissed at the world. I do my job because I love it. You might know my BASE PAY, but you have no idea what I bring in every month. And no, my military pay isn't my only income source.


Okaay lol. As long as you're happy with your income, that's all that matters.


quality_sound said:


> So you have hard water, big deal. Even a commercial grade filtering system woudl cost you less than ONE of your 430s. A consumer level system would be about half of that.



And I could build an automatic carwash in the backyard. The point is, some careless idiots screwed up my car, didn't tell me about it, and tried to lie about it.


quality_sound said:


> Again, I'm calling ********. No one spends EVERY waking moment with their family. NO ONE. If you did, you'd never have been able to build your system in the first place. Here's a novel idea, INCLUDE your family in the process. My kids LOVE coming out to help when I wash the car and so does every other kid I've ever known.



Reading comprehension owns you once again. I have a job, I have a few other obligations. I spend every bit of my FREE time with family, not every WAKING moment. I get lots of scheduled time off and I get a ton of vacation. I've been working on a project for some time now that requires most of my time, including every Friday that I would normally have off, many weekends, and all of the other days off each month. 

I don't care what you and your kids do, it's irrelevant to me. I don't wash the car in the dark which is usually when I'm free so I usually don't wash the car myself.


quality_sound said:


> What you USUALLY do during a wash is irrelevant. You went to the wash for an exterior wash. You could have easily done it, and done it correctly, in the same amount of time, or less. Since you brought up how thoroughly you wash your car, if that was so important, why the **** would you take a black car through a swirl-inducing, half-assed contraption like an automatic car wash? The time excuse is just that, an excuse, and you're full of them.


If by exterior wash you include tires, rims, debugging, sills, drying, and the outside windows, yes, it was an exterior wash. To do it by hand takes about 2 hours including vacuuming and interior which is maybe 30 minutes of it.



quality_sound said:


> You came here for a pity party, nothing more.


You came here to pick a fight and talk **** on the internet. If it makes you feel good about yourself, more power to you. As I said in the first post, I came here to vent. You came at me with this little dick attitude, don't get mad when I knock it in the dirt. Keep the assumptions coming. This carwash has no rotating equipment. Nothing that would induce swirls. My paint is still flawless after 50+ runs though there. Several members have seen and sat in my car.

Your whole argument that this is somehow my fault is asinine. I paid money for a service, they screwed up, now they're going to have to deal with it. There's no disclaimer that says "It's only $20 and you must be lazy so expect your **** to be ****ed up". 


quality_sound said:


> To you? Abso-****ing-lutely.


Your opinion would change quickly.


----------



## OSN (Nov 19, 2008)

MarkZ said:


> Bingo. Why do I install my own audio equipment? Because I want it done right. That's the _only_ reason, because I honestly hate ****ing doing it. It's boring and too time consuming.
> 
> The car wash employees are wrong, and they apparently suck at their jobs. Either take it to a reliable (and probably expensive) detailing shop, or go in with more realistic expectations.


Who has time for realistic expectations? The man has to eat!


----------



## BuickGN (May 29, 2009)

MarkZ said:


> Bingo. Why do I install my own audio equipment? Because I want it done right. That's the _only_ reason, because I honestly hate ****ing doing it. It's boring and too time consuming.



I install my own stuff as well. I do my own maintenence. I plan the system install or modification date in advance once I have everything I need. I spent 3 days ripping my whole sytem out, redoing all of the wiring, installing new carpet, and a new steering wheel. However, I don't have the time to spend a couple hours washing the car once a week or even once every two weeks. Occasionally I do but that's not the norm. I get home after dark, I've tried washing it under the lights, it's always messed up the next day. 

I honestly love installing my own stuff. Maybe it's because I haven't done it as much as some of you guys.


MarkZ said:


> The car wash employees are wrong, and they apparently suck at their jobs. Either take it to a reliable (and probably expensive) detailing shop, or go in with more realistic expectations.


Realistic expectations would be not complaining when they miss a spot or there's water spots or it's not as clean as I would like. I let all of that stuff go. I don't expect my system to be all over the floor when I pick it up. That's not setting my expectations too high.

There is a reliable place but it's nearly 30 minutes each way. I would just wash it myself in that case.


----------



## BuickGN (May 29, 2009)

OSN said:


> Who has time for realistic expectations? The man has to eat!


Still pissed about those religious threads, huh? Some people have careers. I surely wouldn't trade it for a few extra hours to wash my car.


----------



## OSN (Nov 19, 2008)

BuickGN said:


> Still pissed about those religious threads, huh? Some people have careers. I surely wouldn't trade it for a few extra hours to wash my car.


I don't recall discussing anything with you in religious threads.  It's nice to know you remember me, though.


----------



## dablooz (Sep 27, 2011)

I hate to say it, but could it be possible that your install could have been a little more solid? I mean a mid shouldn't just fall out. I really doubt that the guy at the car wash went out of his way to knock it off the mount. Not trying to start anything but it's just something I wonder.


----------



## BuickGN (May 29, 2009)

dablooz said:


> I hate to say it, but could it be possible that your install could have been a little more solid? I mean a mid shouldn't just fall out. I really doubt that the guy at the car wash went out of their way to knock it off the mount. Not trying to start anything but it's just something I wonder.


I explained it earlier but I'll do it again. I have trouble removing the kicks when I'm intentionally trying. They've been kicked and they've survived some "spirited" driving. The grill fits so tight that originally that's all it took to hold the mid in solid but I eventually screwed them to the kick. This was pure I don't give a crap about other peoples' things or they thought about stealing them and backed out. The mids can't just fall out.

I go so far as to show them the mids and the reason I don't want the inside of the car touched ahead of time.


----------



## MarkZ (Dec 5, 2005)

+1 point for OEM mounting.


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

Brock_Landers said:


> I have a brand new black car. *I have secondary water, which is so hard it's like sandpaper, *yet, I wash my car myself and don't have spots. $8 for an absorber and a little planning ahead to wash/dry in the shade.


When I shower I dodge bolts. I bought one of those small inline softeners I can drop on the hose... **** works.


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

BuickGN said:


> Your opinion would change quickly.


You talk about reading comprehension but think me bringing up filtration systems means building a car wash...

I've seen pics of you. Only thing I'm scared of getting an eye poked out from your hair or residual radiation from the tanning bed.


----------



## analogrocker (Aug 1, 2009)

MarkZ said:


> +1 point for OEM mounting.


Kick panels sound great but are impractical with the kind of passengers I have in my car. I'm an anti-kick-paneler for that reason.


----------



## bassfromspace (Jun 28, 2016)

Kick his ass Seabass.


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

bassfromspace said:


> Kick his ass Seabass.


----------



## HondAudio (Oct 19, 2006)

*And now... the voice of reason:*

You spent a half-hour and $25.00 getting your car washed, plus whatever you had at McDonalds.

You could have saved 20 minutes and $20.00 on the carwash by going to a self-serve gas station touchless carwash, where you wouldn't have even needed to get out of the car, thus guaranteeing that no one else would get into it.

If there were any leftover water drops on the car, you could have wiped them off with a damp towel afterwards: another 2 minutes, TOPS.


----------



## OSN (Nov 19, 2008)

HondAudio said:


> *And now... the voice of reason:*
> 
> You spent a half-hour and $25.00 getting your car washed, plus whatever you had at McDonalds.
> 
> ...


At first I thought your sig picture was an attachment for this post, and you were providing commentary on velcro-mounting expensive speakers in the kick panels. Then I realized it was just a sig picture. Unintentional humor is awesome.


----------



## SQ Audi (Dec 21, 2010)

I took my Audi when I first purchased it to the auto car wash. The car wash turned my system on, had some funky mexican polka on, and it was in AM. Mind you, the radio was turned off. No cd's were in the player, yet when I returned and tipped the guy, he had to get in my car to pull his cd. The job they did in the car was horrible. 

Sometimes, you just have to take the time to wash the car yourself.

buick, I am sorry this had to happen to you. Hopefully you will get it squared away with the GM.


----------



## HondAudio (Oct 19, 2006)

OSN said:


> At first I thought your sig picture was an attachment for this post, and you were providing commentary on velcro-mounting expensive speakers in the kick panels. Then I realized it was just a sig picture. Unintentional humor is awesome.


I should update that:

BUYS EXPENSIVE, HIGH-END SPEAKERS FOR HIS CAR
THINKS THE FACTORY 6X9S SOUNDED BETTER


----------



## midbass.deprived (Sep 30, 2012)

MarkZ said:


> +1 point for OEM mounting.





analogrocker said:


> Kick panels sound great but are impractical with the kind of passengers I have in my car. I'm an anti-kick-paneler for that reason.


Who do you guys have for passengers? Shaq? A 1500 lb grizzly bear? I had kicks for years and never had problem with people kicking them down.


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

I have kickpanel tweets in my truck and they exude foot gravity.

I swear to god this kid I used to carpool with had diurnal restless leg syndrome.

After the first week as the driver I was scared ****less to be the passenger.


----------



## BuickGN (May 29, 2009)

OSN said:


> At first I thought your sig picture was an attachment for this post, and you were providing commentary on velcro-mounting expensive speakers in the kick panels. Then I realized it was just a sig picture. Unintentional humor is awesome.


Again for the mentally challenged, the kicks use OEM mounting hardware. The only thing held in by velcro are the grills. I added some velcro to one spot on the kicks "just in case".


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 12, 2008)

This thread has turned out to be the best one this week so far


----------



## OSN (Nov 19, 2008)

BuickGN said:


> Again for the mentally challenged, the kicks use OEM mounting hardware. The only thing held in by velcro are the grills. I added some velcro to one spot on the kicks "just in case".


I'm happy to be mentally challenged; it's better than being a dickhead because I can't help it.


----------



## BuickGN (May 29, 2009)

quality_sound said:


> You talk about reading comprehension but think me bringing up filtration systems means building a car wash...
> 
> I've seen pics of you. Only thing I'm scared of getting an eye poked out from your hair or residual radiation from the tanning bed.


It went right over your head but you're used to it at your height.

Now the truth comes out. You're jealous, waiting for the first opportunity to personally attack me. I don't tan, my hair is not spiky or whatever you're attempting to imply, mr assumption. Do you ever get tired of being wrong, if theres anything you learn from this thread its that you should never assume because you havent been right yet. Stop looking at my pictures, it's creepy.

Now you're trying to be the tough guy lol. Why are little guys so insecure. Just keep repeating I'm not afraid I'm not afraid. I'm not I'm not I'm not.


----------



## BuickGN (May 29, 2009)

OSN said:


> I'm happy to be mentally challenged; it's better than being a dickhead because I can't help it.


I thought quality sound was your friend. Maybe he can't help that he's a dickhead.


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

BuickGN said:


> It went right over your head but you're used to it at your height.
> 
> Now the truth comes out. You're jealous, waiting for the first opportunity to personally attack me. I don't tan, my hair is not spiky or whatever you're attempting to imply, mr assumption. Do you ever get tired of being wrong, if theres anything you learn from this thread its that you should never assume because you havent been right yet. Stop looking at my pictures, it's creepy.
> 
> Now you're trying to be the tough guy lol. Why are little guys so insecure. Just keep repeating I'm not afraid I'm not afraid.


Yep, that's it. I'm jealous.


----------



## BuickGN (May 29, 2009)

quality_sound said:


> Yep, that's it. I'm jealous.


So why are you lying? Its very obvious I don't tan and my hair is very normal. What other reason could there be to make stuff up?


----------



## MarkZ (Dec 5, 2005)

Maybe I'm out of touch, but are you fairies really concerned about water droplets?


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

MarkZ said:


> Maybe I'm out of touch, but are you fairies really concerned about water droplets?


they shift your center image.


----------



## Victor_inox (Apr 27, 2012)

MarkZ said:


> Maybe I'm out of touch, but are you fairies really concerned about water droplets?


because they make black car looks like poop?


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 12, 2008)

I would not worry about any water marks unless I just clay bar'd my car before polishing it to a ultra shine with compound before waxing. And that takes all day to do.


----------



## analogrocker (Aug 1, 2009)

midbass.deprived said:


> Who do you guys have for passengers? Shaq? A 1500 lb grizzly bear? I had kicks for years and never had problem with people kicking them down.


When you have a car like mine whose interior is that of a clown car, then you're gonna have problems.


----------



## OSN (Nov 19, 2008)

BuickGN said:


> I thought quality sound was your friend. Maybe he can't help that he's a dickhead.


Perhaps I just have amnesia. I don't recall talking to him either. :surprised:


----------



## miniSQ (Aug 4, 2009)

sorry this happened...and it happens all the time...i have 2 cleaning ladies who i have told several times...DO NOT clean anything in my entertainment rack and DO NOT wipe the screen of my tv. I come home many times to only to find my components all jacked around and dirty sponge marks on the screen.

finally i would put signs up...DO NOT CLEAN "thank -you" on my entertainment rack and my espresso machine.

Maybe the sign would help you at car washes.....


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

Ok I'm sorry to hear about what transpired to you. My take after reading the several pages is this, the man wanted to rant, let him rant end of story. I do this often and have to accept what comes of it if I post on a public forum. The difference is, I know how to leave my own post. Gentlemen, have a pleasant day.


----------



## murphman (Jun 5, 2005)

why the f would you let anyone else touch your ****
you went to mc d.s for lunch while someone else cleaned your **** 

friggin priceless

you want something done,do it your lazty ass self,



or leave it stock


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

Victor_inox said:


> I don`t get it sorry, you were sarcastic about him eating McD like that is not good enough exuse not to wash his own car, thats how I undertood your comment, was I wrong?


you said the guy doesn't have time to sit on his ass.

he was sitting on his ass across the street at McD's.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

And, for the record, I honestly understand the frustration.

But, like others have said, this is something you should always expect. Be prepared for the worst, hope for the best sort of deal. I am amazed at the fact a driver fell out of the kicks. No screws? $900 driver?..... 

Now, if the guys had gotten in and put a foot through the speaker after you specifically warned them of this mounting, or something of the sort were to happen I'd have a lot more empathy. But a velcro'd in grill (seemingly) being the only thing holding a driver in place to the point where the driver can literally fall out of place and on to the floor is a hard story to sell to the sympathy police. 

As far as time goes... when I have to have my car serviced I usually get a coworker to pick me up and drop me off and my ass goes back to work to get **** done. If I actually have the luxury of sitting around while someone works on my car then I'm either doing it myself or doing something on my long list of stuff that needs to get done. As far as eating... well, there are days I get so busy at work I literally forget to eat. I get home and realize that I haven't eaten since breakfast. (but, hey, it saves me $$$)


Good luck getting any legitimate issues from this resolved (seriously, the word legitimate isn't intended as a snipe but the literal sense of the word). I don't really see anything other than a dickhead manager who I wouldn't do business with again. But, it's your prerogative to pursue it the way you see fit. Just try to consider that being a total douche to a guy you won't otherwise do business with again really doesn't do anything for you at the end of the day. Yea, it sucks... but it could've been a WHOLE lot worse than just a mid on the carpet.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

Victor_inox said:


> because they make black car looks like poop?


That's why I'll never own another dark colored vehicle. I've had my white truck for about 18 months now and I bet it's only been washed half a dozen times IF THAT. Hand washed it once when it was new before the new was wore off and that was that. The occasional run through a good brush carwash with hotwax and a good interior cleaning once every year or two and I'm good to go


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

^ I've waxed my car once in the 7 years I've owned it. It was before MECA finals 2 years ago. I drive a black car. Beat that!


----------



## rugdnit (Dec 24, 2007)

I am no fan of Hand Washing. Does anyone in your area offer 2-step touchless washing? Everytime the workers dip their sponge in dirty water they are loading that sponge/ rag up with particles that scratch your clear coat. During a transitional period of my life I went to work for a good friend selling Red Arrow 2-step wash systems. My vehicles were never cleaner.

The other thing is that those Hand Wash places are generally full of low rent employees making below minimum wage-- They don't give a rats ass about your car.

Sorry this happened man... If there is one thing that gets me going-- It's having your car serviced / cleaned / valet parked only to find some dipshit was screwing around with something they had no business touching.


Z


----------



## rugdnit (Dec 24, 2007)

murphman said:


> why the f would you let anyone else touch your ****
> you went to mc d.s for lunch while someone else cleaned your ****
> 
> friggin priceless
> ...


I grew up in a hippy logger town in BC.... I always had a family friend give me an earful about this kind of stuff. Anything worth doing... It's worth doing it yourself and doing it the right way, so you only have to do it once. That family friend was a legendary tough SOB of a logger from Manitoba.


----------



## chaser9478 (Aug 16, 2011)

You know somethings cant be done yourself. I dropped my car off for a alignment last year. At that time I was using a pxa h700 dsp. I had the rux hid in the glove box of my G35. If you have seen a G35, it was the upper glove box. I knew the pretty lights would attract a douche, so I turned my h/u off and turned the volume on the pxa h700 all the way down.

So, later that day I go to pick the car up.....You guessed it, some d bag screwed with it. Everything was all messed up. Every setting was adjusted. I guess the guy was trying everything to make it work....I also do not know what my glove box has to do with an alignment. Either way a tweeter was blown. Not a dyn just a rainbow but I was livid. I have a chat with the owner, he walks to the back and chews some ass comes back and scratches the bill.

Cool, right? As soon as I pull out on the street this sob runs out of the shop and gives me the finger. i think my son learned a few new words that day and if he wasnt with me I would have killed the guy.

The point is that you should be able to deal with professionals. you cant do everything yourself and shouldnt have to. Sadly it seems respect and basic manners are a thing of the past.


----------



## IBcivic (Jan 6, 2009)

chaser9478 said:


> Sadly it seems respect and basic manners are a thing of the past.


Sadly, I have to agree with you 110%
What is even worst is the twisted logic used to justify unacceptable behavior


----------



## chaser9478 (Aug 16, 2011)

It is sad....society as a whole has lowered the bar. What happened to the golden rule of "do on to others...."


----------



## analogrocker (Aug 1, 2009)

chaser, install the hidden kill switch like I mentioned earlier. It will prevent this from happening in the future.


----------



## rugdnit (Dec 24, 2007)

analogrocker said:


> chaser, install the hidden kill switch like I mentioned earlier. It will prevent this from happening in the future.


Yup! A valet switch! Even though I use these it's amazing how some will go to great lengths to find it. As mentioned earlier... Obviously not everything can be done at yourself. I found this out the hard way years ago after working all day with my home dentistry kit. Boy was that a bad idea.


----------



## analogrocker (Aug 1, 2009)

Reading these posts are making me even more paranoid I have to admit.

I mean what business does a valet driver have searching for a way to get the head unit on in the first place? He's not even going to be in the vehicle that long to really listen to the system.

They should make a TV show with hidden cameras in cars to see what goes on when valet drivers are left to park a customer's vehicle. Might be very interesting.


----------



## hpilot2004 (Dec 13, 2011)

^^^^x2


----------



## midbass.deprived (Sep 30, 2012)

Ever had CDs mysteriously disappear after your vehicle has been in the hands of a valet guy? You can argue all you want with the guy or his boss and they will tell you they aren't responsible for ****e.


----------



## BuickGN (May 29, 2009)

bikinpunk said:


> And, for the record, I honestly understand the frustration.
> 
> But, like others have said, this is something you should always expect. Be prepared for the worst, hope for the best sort of deal. I am amazed at the fact a driver fell out of the kicks. No screws? $900 driver?.....
> 
> ...


Thank you! It's so nice to have someone disagree slightly in an intelligent, non condescending manner. 

I thought I said this already but I went through this thread and apparently I did not, the mids were screwed into the kick. They were fine thread screws I had laying around, better suited to metal than MDF. The length was fine, they penetrated the baffle but I should have used some slightly larger diameter, wood screws. Then again, if the screws did not give, I might have a broken mid or kick lol. They're the fuse in the system, protection against dump people. Still, the speakers are solid, nothing short of abuse is going to separate them from the kick. I accidentally tested that right after I installed new carpet. I went to install the kick and didn't realize I had balled up some insulation behind the carpet. I pushed on the kick, not the mid. I pushed pretty hard until I heard the crackle of plastic and stopped to figure out the problem. It was the magnet pressing on the carpet. I have no idea how the hell they were able to do this without breaking the kick panel. Either a brief attempt to steal or they tried to put them back unsuccessfully after removing the kick. It was a shock at first, no mention of a problem, I get in my car to drive away and almost have a heart attack when I look over. All it would have taken is for someone to own up to it and/or the manager to not instantly deny and I would have dropped it assuming there was no damage of course. Now I'm taking it a step higher. I'm sure nothing will be done but I'm attempting to make them aware of the problem.

Ironically, I've left the system on with some bass heavy music intentionally to watch what they do. I always get the car back with the music off. I think they have strict policies on things like the radio and personal items. I've left change on the floor or a random pill and they're always sitting on top of the arm rest in plain sight.

I would gladly pay more for better work but unfortunately that comes with a long drive. I used to have a guy at this car wash, one of the guys that finish drying the car, the tires, and the inside, that I would tip $10-$15 and he always took care of me. My car is one of the cheaper cars that go to this carwash, many high end Mercedes, 6 series Bimmers, I even saw a SLR Mercedes once, local real estate guy.

Some people mentioned why not take it to a simple drive through car wash. I've attempted that but the car is too low, it scrapes the floor and in one in particular, the tires are too wide which leaves me scratching my head since they're only a 255 section width. 

Thanks to everyone for listening. I feel better now that I vented and the crazies have gone back under their rock.


----------



## chaser9478 (Aug 16, 2011)

I have a stealthy system in a new vehicle now. When it goes to the dealer for service I pull the fuses. Same concept. You are right though making it inoperable saves trouble.


----------



## BuickGN (May 29, 2009)

rugdnit said:


> Yup! A valet switch! Even though I use these it's amazing how some will go to great lengths to find it. As mentioned earlier... Obviously not everything can be done at yourself. I found this out the hard way years ago after working all day with my home dentistry kit. Boy was that a bad idea.


I've got to install one even though I haven't had a problem yet. Mine can play at full tilt without blowing anything, at least speaking strictly xmax but I'm sure eventually things would heat up a bit. I do take the remote to the MS8 with me when I leave the car with other people. I'm sure once the bass boost and sub levels are turned up, things might break.

I can almost understand turning it up a little briefly to see how a system sounds but searching for a kill switch or messing with settings is unbelievable. I won't mess with someone's stock system without permission. Now that I think about it, I had a co-worker mess with mine when I was giving him a ride home. I had to stop by a friend's house quickly and left him sitting in the car with the engine running, AC on so he would be comfortable. I left the music on and told him he could change CDs if he didn't like that one. He likes only gangster rap and I think I had Pearl Jam on at the time lol. While I was upstairs I heard the booming and for a second I thought about it but I was like no way, no one would really do that. To my dismay he found a Kanye West CD and played it which was fine but he turned the treble and bass up all the way up on the factory HU which made my Dyns sound like Infinities and he felt the need to crank it more than 3/4 of the way up, I never listen to it that loud. At least it was easy to get back to the MS8's settings by putting the factory settings back to flat. I literally wonder what goes through peoples minds if anything as they're doing something like that.


----------



## BigAl205 (May 20, 2009)

chaser9478 said:


> It is sad....society as a whole has lowered the bar. What happened to the golden rule of "do on to others...."


I think it's "do unto others" 


Every car wash around here has a big sign at the entrance saying "Not responsible for aftermarket equipment"


----------



## chaser9478 (Aug 16, 2011)

I HATE passengers that want to finger my ****. I would have slapped the caveman **** out of that dude. I have always had a system, people, ecspecially drunk ones always want to play with it. I didn't even let girlfriends play with my stereo. I don't hit bitches but I have shaken the **** out a ho! Lol.

I am married now, my wife helps me install and doesn't *****, much, about what I spend. She can do whatever she wants.

It just comes down to respect. Anybody who has worked and earned something themselves should respect what others have earned but we all know it isn't like that. I think it all comes from ass whippings going out of style. All the little punks now days have to get a weapon or their buddies because they are scared of a good ol' ass whipping.


----------



## BuickGN (May 29, 2009)

Oh, and here's my crazy hair and incredible tan that certain posters are afraid of. Notice the whiteness combined with the sunburn from not being used to the sun.




















Crazy I tell you. I've got no tan and a haircut that's always too short for my liking but maybe some people see it differently or some people flat out lie.


----------



## BigAl205 (May 20, 2009)

Whatever happened to The Funky Bunch?


----------



## chaser9478 (Aug 16, 2011)

Big Al, your right.....my Sunday school is a little rusty....


----------



## midbass.deprived (Sep 30, 2012)

chaser9478 said:


> I HATE passengers that want to finger my ****.


I have a sligtly different view on passengers. If the passenger happens to be female, and of legal age, then she can finger my "****" all she wants


----------



## BuickGN (May 29, 2009)

BigAl205 said:


> Whatever happened to The Funky Bunch?


Lol. I'm about 5" taller. I've been to his house twice ironically, back in the old days. Never saw him not high.:laugh:


----------



## chaser9478 (Aug 16, 2011)

Hey I am tattooed white trash, and if I post a pic of what's too short for my liking Ill be banned......LOL

If I had a female passenger besides my wife, it would be bad times....Id rather slam my d!<k in a door.


----------



## midbass.deprived (Sep 30, 2012)

chaser9478 said:


> If I had a female passenger besides my wife, it would be bad times....Id rather slam my d!<k in a door.


^ Sig worthy.


----------



## Victor_inox (Apr 27, 2012)

BuickGN said:


> Oh, and here's my crazy hair and incredible tan that certain posters are afraid of. Notice the whiteness combined with the sunburn from not being used to the sun.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


**** those douches at car wash, let`s talk about her. she eats at McD? really?


----------



## BuickGN (May 29, 2009)

Look up Lix Kassidy but not from work lol.


----------



## rugdnit (Dec 24, 2007)

BuickGN said:


> Oh, and here's my crazy hair and incredible tan that certain posters are afraid of. Notice the whiteness combined with the sunburn from not being used to the sun.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You look a lil' different from your Jockey ads.... 

Big Al beat me to it... All in good fun bud.


----------



## bassfromspace (Jun 28, 2016)

This thread is full of "Good Vibrations ".


----------



## Victor_inox (Apr 27, 2012)

BuickGN said:


> Look up Lix Kassidy but not from work lol.


get out of here, that`s not her.


----------



## BuickGN (May 29, 2009)

Victor_inox said:


> get out of here, that`s not her.


Stupid phone, L*u*x Kassidy lol.


----------



## Victor_inox (Apr 27, 2012)

BuickGN said:


> Stupid phone, L*u*x Kassidy lol.


It`s alright google corrected that mistake.
If that`s her i`m big fan.
Welcome To Club Lux Kassidy!


----------



## midbass.deprived (Sep 30, 2012)

Victor_inox said:


> It`s alright google corrected that mistake.
> If that`s her i`m big fan.
> Welcome To Club Lux Kassidy!


I probably shouldn't have clicked that link with the GF in the room.

"WTF are you looking at that **** for?"

"I'm not. Some guy on the car audio forum posted a link to it. I didn't know what it was..."

"********!"


What I really should have said is, "Why don't you like that?". That'd shut her up.


----------



## BuickGN (May 29, 2009)

Some more, it's the real deal lol.



















This is an old friend/GF, Cassandra Mann. Lux was just a friend.


----------



## BuickGN (May 29, 2009)

midbass.deprived said:


> I probably shouldn't have clicked that link with the GF in the room.
> 
> "WTF are you looking at that **** for?"
> 
> ...


Lol. I just did the same thing. I never look at her work, clicked on that link and I kept waiting for the slap to the head.


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

BuickGN said:


> So why are you lying? Its very obvious I don't tan and my hair is very normal. What other reason could there be to make stuff up?


Do I really have to explain it to you?


----------



## BuickGN (May 29, 2009)

quality_sound said:


> Do I really have to explain it to you?


 No one cares.


----------



## Victor_inox (Apr 27, 2012)

BuickGN said:


> No one cares.


Not anymore...


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

rugdnit said:


> I am no fan of Hand Washing. Does anyone in your area offer 2-step touchless washing? Everytime the workers dip their sponge in dirty water they are loading that sponge/ rag up with particles that scratch your clear coat. During a transitional period of my life I went to work for a good friend selling Red Arrow 2-step wash systems. My vehicles were never cleaner.
> 
> The other thing is that those Hand Wash places are generally full of low rent employees making below minimum wage-- They don't give a rats ass about your car.
> 
> ...


The problem with touchless washing is the chemicals are so strong that they'll strip your LSP. There are some good waterless washes but there are limits to when they can be used. Having said that, they're still a better option than car washes.


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

BuickGN said:


> No one cares.


Just like with your first post.


----------



## Victor_inox (Apr 27, 2012)

BuickGN said:


> Lol. I just did the same thing. I never look at her work, clicked on that link and I kept waiting for the slap to the head.


stick to stupid guy at audio forum posted link story, just don`t forget to bookmark. funny enough my wife said" nice... I like it.


----------



## BuickGN (May 29, 2009)

Victor_inox said:


> stick to stupid guy at audio forum posted link story, just don`t forget to bookmark. funny enough my wife said" nice... I like it.


Lucky. My GF, even though they know each other would still kill me. I've got some of the pool party pictures but I think I would be banned for posting them lol. Most were deleted behind my back but she missed a few.

Check out Cassie in the other picture. I think she has Lux beat hands down in the body department. She's not aging that well, it's hard to find a younger picture of her on the internet. Most of her blonde pictures are older, the brunette pictures are mostly when she was younger. I'm being hard on her, I'm 35 and she's older than me so she's actually doing very well for her age.


----------



## MarkZ (Dec 5, 2005)

And these girls don't mind that you're going bald?


----------



## Victor_inox (Apr 27, 2012)

MarkZ said:


> And these girls don't mind that you're going bald?


You don`t know much about girls, bold guys usually have higher testosterone level. 
I have a friend who is bold like a knee. he always scoring best girls, go figure.


----------



## analogrocker (Aug 1, 2009)

MarkZ said:


> And these girls don't mind that you're going bald?


When you got 10s in your doors like he does, it more than makes up for it


----------



## BuickGN (May 29, 2009)

MarkZ said:


> And these girls don't mind that you're going bald?


Lol. Outright unprovoked personal attacks for apparently no reason.

Hairline hasn't changed in the slightest since I was 16 but good try though. If I begin to bald, I made it to 35 without any damage so I'm doing pretty good.


----------



## OSN (Nov 19, 2008)

Do you have any pics of these dames in the *Buick Grand National*? At the car wash? :laugh:


----------



## BuickGN (May 29, 2009)

OSN said:


> Do you have any pics of these dames in the *Buick Grand National*? At the car wash? :laugh:


Lol. Nope.


----------



## mkeets (Oct 6, 2011)

Lol this was a funny thread. Gotta say I don't buy the "I don't have time" excuse. As others said if you have half an hour to wait around for the car to be washed, you have the time to wash it yourself. But I also agree with you that the workers should show some sort of respect for your property and you have every right to be pissed; hell I was pissed when a friend of mine touched a Vifa DQ 25 tweet and dented it lol.


----------



## BuickGN (May 29, 2009)

mkeets said:


> Lol this was a funny thread. Gotta say I don't buy the "I don't have time" excuse. As others said if you have half an hour to wait around for the car to be washed, you have the time to wash it yourself. But I also agree with you that the workers should show some sort of respect for your property and you have every right to be pissed; hell I was pissed when a friend of mine touched a Vifa DQ 25 tweet and dented it lol.


What people fail to realize is that while my car was being washed, I was eating. I could not eat and wash the car myself at the same time. I saved half an hour by multi tasking lol. This has gotten seriously boring. I'll leave it up to you guys to debate going to the carwash vs washing it yourself. I'm sure it will be wonderful.


----------



## mkeets (Oct 6, 2011)

BuickGN said:


> What people fail to realize is that while my car was being washed, I was eating. I could not eat and wash the car myself at the same time. I saved half an hour by multi tasking lol. This has gotten seriously boring. I'll leave it up to you guys to debate going to the carwash vs washing it yourself. I'm sure it will be wonderful.


I thought you only posted at work? I'm not a math major or anything but it must be 8:30 in Cali haha. That's one long work day. Yes you can't eat and wash your car at the same time but the fact that you have half an hour to get your car washed shows you have time . Plus I thought you worked out during lunch hours? NVM...

EDIT: I'm not trying to attack you sorry if it comes off like that. Well either way you have a right to be pissed and I hope nothing is wrong with your Dyns!


----------



## BuickGN (May 29, 2009)

mkeets said:


> I thought you only posted at work? I'm not a math major or anything but it must be 8:30 in Cali haha. That's one long work day. Yes you can't eat and wash your car at the same time but the fact that you have half an hour to get your car washed shows you have time . Plus I thought you worked out during lunch hours? NVM...
> 
> EDIT: I'm not trying to attack you sorry if it comes off like that. Well either way you have a right to be pissed and I hope nothing is wrong with your Dyns!


No worries. I've been home, can't wash the car in the dark lol. I've been posting through this boring debate on tv.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

BuickGN said:


> No worries. I've been home, can't wash the car in the dark lol.


I actually just washed mine in the dark with the garage lights helping me see. Less issues with water spots when the sun isn't beating down on the car.


----------



## ChrisB (Jul 3, 2008)

bikinpunk said:


> I actually just washed mine in the dark with the garage lights helping me see. Less issues with water spots when the sun isn't beating down on the car.


Lucky you... I need to put a whole bunch of stuff in the attic before I can use the garage to wash the car. Then again, it matters not because they are developing the lots behind my house. At the rate they keep inundating my house with dust, I'll need to wash it next too.


----------



## adrenalinejunkie (Oct 17, 2010)

WOW.


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

Kind of sad to see what this thread descended into. I understand differing opinions, but personal attacks just make you look sad. 

I will say, that I can identify with BuickGN on this one as far as how I choose to spend my time and what I now pay other people to do. Lot's of things I hire out now rather than do myself. 

And BuickGN, I've got lot's of friends in Bakersfield. Care to tell me which car wash and location you're dealing with? I'd like to let them know which car wash to avoid.


----------



## dub599 (Sep 12, 2012)




----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

ChrisB said:


> Lucky you... I need to put a whole bunch of stuff in the attic before I can use the garage to wash the car. Then again, it matters not because they are developing the lots behind my house. At the rate they keep inundating my house with dust, I'll need to wash it next too.


He didn't wash it IN the garage. He used the garage lights. I do this all the time as well. Works great and like Erin said, less issues with water spots and soap stains.


----------



## BuickGN (May 29, 2009)

rton20s said:


> Kind of sad to see what this thread descended into. I understand differing opinions, but personal attacks just make you look sad.
> 
> I will say, that I can identify with BuickGN on this one as far as how I choose to spend my time and what I now pay other people to do. Lot's of things I hire out now rather than do myself.
> 
> And BuickGN, I've got lot's of friends in Bakersfield. Care to tell me which car wash and location you're dealing with? I'd like to let them know which car wash to avoid.


White ln and Gosford. It used to be good 5-6yrs ago until it changed ownership.


----------



## wheelieking71 (Dec 20, 2006)

why is it that: here in a car audio based forum, i mean seriously! YOU posted this in "general car audio discussion", we have several pics of you being a tool. yet, we have not one pic of this factory kick panel mounted $900 midrange? AND! its mounting system. you really should not get irritated when people call you an idiot. you have been calling yourself an idiot for seven pages now. 

and, i have to agree with everybody else's reason. drive to, interaction with car-wash associates (excluding the negative), big-mac, and drive home, takes longer than: wash car yourself. so, if indeed you did actually go to said carwash, you just simply did not want to was your car yourself. you is lazy! thats what i get when i read between the lines. cant say i blame you. i hate washing cars. but you made the decision. you gambled and lost. or, the whole thing is fabricated.

so, how bout' them kick-panel pics?


----------



## Hassan Ben Sober (May 19, 2012)

All you had to do is a little searching:

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/1649481-post188.html


----------



## asawendo (Nov 22, 2009)

Oh My God, I could not believe this....dynaudio esotar e430 face down on the carpet? Whew I feel sorry for that...


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 12, 2008)

I figured they picked the kick panel up to look at the speaker, then once they realized it was a over priced driver, they dropped it and walked away laughing


----------



## wheelieking71 (Dec 20, 2006)

Hassan Ben Sober said:


> All you had to do is a little searching:
> 
> http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/1649481-post188.html


i scanned his "started threads" real quick and didnt see anything in build-logs. that was as far as i was going with search. but, thanks for shedding some light. i see the issue now.


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

asawendo said:


> Oh My God, I could not believe this....dynaudio esotar e430 face down on the carpet? Whew I feel sorry for that...


Not tragedy.


----------



## HondAudio (Oct 19, 2006)

chad said:


> they shift your center image.


*snort*

...seriously, snorted a bit when I read that


----------



## BuickGN (May 29, 2009)

wheelieking71 said:


> why is it that: here in a car audio based forum, i mean seriously! YOU posted this in "general car audio discussion", we have several pics of you being a tool. yet, we have not one pic of this factory kick panel mounted $900 midrange? AND! its mounting system. you really should not get irritated when people call you an idiot. you have been calling yourself an idiot for seven pages now.
> 
> and, i have to agree with everybody else's reason. drive to, interaction with car-wash associates (excluding the negative), big-mac, and drive home, takes longer than: wash car yourself. so, if indeed you did actually go to said carwash, you just simply did not want to was your car yourself. you is lazy! thats what i get when i read between the lines. cant say i blame you. i hate washing cars. but you made the decision. you gambled and lost. or, the whole thing is fabricated.
> 
> so, how bout' them kick-panel pics?


Did you finally run out of lame street fighting stories? Pics of me being a tool? Such as? You're a 41yr old man child who goes around talking about all of the fights he's been in, not to mention you're practically cripple. I'm not exactly worried about you. After all, you're the one that has to live with yourself, thats punishment enough. You can literally pick out the guys that have a life outside of car audio and the ones that live in their mother's basement. That includes you Mark Z.

Come on dude explain how you could possibly think I'm being a tool in any of those pictures.


----------



## BuickGN (May 29, 2009)

chad said:


> Not tragedy.


Didn't you feel the world stop spinning briefly?


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

BuickGN said:


> Didn't you feel the world stop spinning briefly?


Explains the fall, I thought it was a shoelace.

I prefer to blame unexplained falls on "gravity pockets" but now I know it's from a speaker going face down-ass up.


----------



## dablooz (Sep 27, 2011)

Buick, what are you picking on MarkZ for? He's a well respected member and very knowledgeable. I remember him from way back in the rec.audio.car newsgroup days. Out of all the people on the forum, you pick on MarkZ?


----------



## HondAudio (Oct 19, 2006)

BuickGN said:


> Stupid phone, L*u*x Kassidy lol.


To be fair, "Lix" sounds like a legitimate name for the, uh, industry she's in


----------



## analogrocker (Aug 1, 2009)




----------



## rugdnit (Dec 24, 2007)

quality_sound said:


> The problem with touchless washing is the chemicals are so strong that they'll strip your LSP. There are some good waterless washes but there are limits to when they can be used. Having said that, they're still a better option than car washes.


Not to derail this trainwreck of a thread, but indeed some of the chem can be pretty caustic on the acidic step. There have been many advancements in the chem over the years. There are alot of different combinations now for different applications. Red Arrow even had chem you could use on polished aluminum and it wouldn't dull it unless you let the soap dry on in full sun. Much like anything-- left in the hands of a brainiac alot of damage can be done.


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

dablooz said:


> Buick, what are you picking on MarkZ for? He's a well respected member and very knowledgeable. I remember him from way back in the rec.audio.car newsgroup days. Out of all the people on the forum, you pick on MarkZ?


You are a rec.audio.car vet also?

Bitchin! I have the stripes too.


----------



## BuickGN (May 29, 2009)

dablooz said:


> Buick, what are you picking on MarkZ for? He's a well respected member and very knowledgeable. I remember him from way back in the rec.audio.car newsgroup days. Out of all the people on the forum, you pick on MarkZ?


You must've missed his uncalled for personal attack. Go back a page or two, its there. He's someone on here but that really doesn't mean a whole lot when you're throwing out insults.


----------



## HondAudio (Oct 19, 2006)

chad said:


> You are a rec.audio.car vet also?
> 
> Bitchin! I have the stripes too.


Ah... Usenet. I put in some work on that forum, as well


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

Alright, let's wind it down.


----------



## BuickGN (May 29, 2009)

thehatedguy said:


> Alright, let's wind it down.


But I haven't posted the good pictures yet.


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

Oh well, let's keep it open until then...lol.


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

chad said:


> You are a rec.audio.car vet also?
> 
> Bitchin! I have the stripes too.


Me too! I remember some "discussions" with Eddie Runner that were BEYOND hysterical


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

rugdnit said:


> Not to derail this trainwreck of a thread, but indeed some of the chem can be pretty caustic on the acidic step. There have been many advancements in the chem over the years. There are alot of different combinations now for different applications. Red Arrow even had chem you could use on polished aluminum and it wouldn't dull it unless you let the soap dry on in full sun. Much like anything-- left in the hands of a brainiac alot of damage can be done.


Ain't that the truth. Some of the paint I've had to fix that was worked on by people that "knew what they were doing"... Oy


----------



## BigAl205 (May 20, 2009)

Brock_Landers said:


> Who's ass is that in your avatar... I wanna slap it.


Alabama slapped it and many others at the National Championship last year


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

BigAl205 said:


> Alabama slapped it and many others at the National Championship last year


You mean the game they shouldn't have even been in since LSU had already beaten them IN AL?? 

I kid, I kid. 'Bama put it on us this year and unless we figure out our problems on offense it's gonna happen again real soon.


----------



## dablooz (Sep 27, 2011)

chad said:


> You are a rec.audio.car vet also?
> 
> Bitchin! I have the stripes too.


Up until around 2006 or so when a certain WebTV user (you know the one) ruined the group for everyone. In the early days there was a lot of technical talk on that group. I mean real deep stuff that often went over my head. You had all the "big" names posting there. Then it went downhill. Eternal September forever.


----------



## MarkZ (Dec 5, 2005)

See? Something came of this thread after all. RAC reunion!


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

BOB WALD!

My join date here was about 6 months prior to leaving there for good.

Had some good times with Eddie Runner. Last I checked (some time ago) his site was still up.


----------



## wheelieking71 (Dec 20, 2006)

BuickGN said:


> Did you finally run out of lame street fighting stories? Pics of me being a tool? Such as? You're a 41yr old man child who goes around talking about all of the fights he's been in, not to mention you're practically cripple. I'm not exactly worried about you. After all, you're the one that has to live with yourself, thats punishment enough. You can literally pick out the guys that have a life outside of car audio and the ones that live in their mother's basement. That includes you Mark Z.
> 
> Come on dude explain how you could possibly think I'm being a tool in any of those pictures.


not worth it


----------



## BuickGN (May 29, 2009)

wheelieking71 said:


> not worth it


Classic. That's what I thought.


----------



## passtim (Sep 30, 2009)

Damb, what chest thumping, Rooster crowing horse ****. Anyway, Gn, sorry for what happened, can't believe so many people are anal about getting your car washed. Although I always have washed mine, I have a good friend in Dallas that makes a very comfortable living that I've watched over the years go from washing his vehicals to getting them done weekly at a local place. I've ragged on him for years, with the excuse, damb dude, I take pride in doing my own stuff, to which he answers " If you can afford to have someone do it for you, why not." The more you think about it it makes since. You should'nt be a hater just because you feel its a waste of money, its not your money, get over it. Do I continue to do mine, Hell yes, do I loose sleep that someone else pays to have theirs done, hell no, is any any of this relivent, ?
Damb, now i'm pumped up to watch Texas Kick OK's but tommorrow:laugh:


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

No one said it was a waste of money.


----------



## passtim (Sep 30, 2009)

quality_sound said:


> No one said it was a waste of money.


Nope, just chastising him for paying to get it done.


----------



## BuickGN (May 29, 2009)

passtim said:


> Damb, what chest thumping, Rooster crowing horse ****. Anyway, Gn, sorry for what happened, can't believe so many people are anal about getting your car washed. Although I always have washed mine, I have a good friend in Dallas that makes a very comfortable living that I've watched over the years go from washing his vehicals to getting them done weekly at a local place. I've ragged on him for years, with the excuse, damb dude, I take pride in doing my own stuff, to which he answers " If you can afford to have someone do it for you, why not." The more you think about it it makes since. You should'nt be a hater just because you feel its a waste of money, its not your money, get over it. Do I continue to do mine, Hell yes, do I loose sleep that someone else pays to have theirs done, hell no, is any any of this relivent, ?
> Damb, now i'm pumped up to watch Texas Kick OK's but tommorrow:laugh:


Thanks, man. I've washed my own vehicles since '94 but in the past 4 years or so I'm just too busy. I still try to when I can since the carwash misses the same spots every time and it's fun for me. I try and do it myself every 3-4 washes but that isn't always possible.


----------



## passtim (Sep 30, 2009)

I know what you mean. Spent last Saturday claying out my paint from the spots the carwash left on mine. Red shows spots just as bad as Black. With my job, i'm down gravel an dirt roads almost every day. I know I need to wash it every weekend, but damb, it sucks knowing you'll be right back in the **** come Monday. I quit washing mine at home and use a cheep quarter one down the street because i get tired of shoveling mud out of my driveway.


----------



## midbass.deprived (Sep 30, 2012)

Buick, in your original post you said you had an appointment with the GM. When is this going to be and I hope you will post the outcome here?

I'd **** a brick if he offers you free car washes there for life


----------



## MarkZ (Dec 5, 2005)

passtim said:


> Nope, just chastising him for paying to get it done.


Maybe more like giving him **** for paying bottom dollar for a service and being outraged when it's not done correctly.


----------



## HondAudio (Oct 19, 2006)

It's spelled "damn", not "damb". If you're going to use 'naughty' words, don't censor yourself


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

HondAudio said:


> It's spelled "damn", not "damb". If you're going to use 'naughty' words, don't censor yourself


well shucks.


----------



## passtim (Sep 30, 2009)

HondAudio said:


> It's spelled "damn", not "damb". If you're going to use 'naughty' words, don't censor yourself


Sorry, in the south we say "Dammmmmm ba" Lol


----------



## passtim (Sep 30, 2009)

chad said:


> well shucks.


I did'nt pull your chain, go back to your hole.


----------



## passtim (Sep 30, 2009)

Dang, for a minute I thought DS-21 was back.


----------



## analogrocker (Aug 1, 2009)

midbass.deprived said:


> Buick, in your original post you said you had an appointment with the GM. When is this going to be and I hope you will post the outcome here?
> 
> I'd **** a brick if he offers you free car washes there for life


General Manager: "We're prepared to offer you free car washes for life AND...."

Kramer: "I'll take it!!"


----------



## BuickGN (May 29, 2009)

passtim said:


> I know what you mean. Spent last Saturday claying out my paint from the spots the carwash left on mine. Red shows spots just as bad as Black. With my job, i'm down gravel an dirt roads almost every day. I know I need to wash it every weekend, but damb, it sucks knowing you'll be right back in the **** come Monday. I quit washing mine at home and use a cheep quarter one down the street because i get tired of shoveling mud out of my driveway.


I used to have a quarter one down the street, it even had a drier. I loved that place, I could wash and dry it in well under an hour. We have a spray wash at work for the field trucks. I didn't realize it was produced water, not fresh water. It turned my black car white, never did that one again lol. 

I'm supposed to go down there today after work but it might get pushed back a couple hours.

I'll go ahead and run the car through while we're talking.  Maybe I can run the car through and meet him at McDonalds.


----------



## BuickGN (May 29, 2009)

MarkZ said:


> Maybe more like giving him **** for paying bottom dollar for a service and being outraged when it's not done correctly.


I'm sorry this bothers you, Mark. You could always not click on this thread and go **** yourself.:laugh:


----------



## D-Bass (Apr 27, 2012)

why wash your car? wait until it starts raining, set a bar of soap on the highest point of the roof. ten minutes later remove the bar of soap. drive real fast. DONE!


----------



## BuickGN (May 29, 2009)

D-Bass said:


> why wash your car? wait until it starts raining, set a bar of soap on the highest point of the roof. ten minutes later remove the bar of soap. drive real fast. DONE!


Not a bad idea. The only problem is I would go half of the year without a wash around here.


----------



## IBcivic (Jan 6, 2009)

D-Bass said:


> why wash your car? wait until it starts raining, set a bar of soap on the highest point of the roof. ten minutes later remove the bar of soap. drive real fast. DONE!


I hope that is not how you shower


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

MarkZ said:


> Maybe more like giving him **** for paying bottom dollar for a service and being outraged when it's not done correctly.


^^^That.


----------



## BigAl205 (May 20, 2009)

HondAudio said:


> It's spelled "damn", not "damb". If you're going to use 'naughty' words, don't censor yourself


Some people are just dumn!


----------



## BuickGN (May 29, 2009)

quality_sound said:


> ^^^That.


You really need to get out more often. Don't worry about equipment that is beyond your means.


----------



## rugdnit (Dec 24, 2007)

Everybody knows that a car wash is just a white mans rain dance.


----------



## MarkZ (Dec 5, 2005)

Bragging about his high priced equipment, but can't afford a real car wash. Spend some of your millions on a professional detailing service if you're going to insist on stapling your speakers into place.


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

BuickGN said:


> You really need to get out more often. Don't worry about equipment that is beyond your means.


Beyond my means? Bwahahahahaha

You really are hung up on money aren't you?


----------



## BuickGN (May 29, 2009)

MarkZ said:


> Bragging about his high priced equipment, but can't afford a real car wash. Spend some of your millions on a professional detailing service if you're going to insist on stapling your speakers into place.


Go back, find the post where this is explained. Read it very slowly. Read again to make sure you comprehend. Get back with me. Everything your fat ass said has already been explained and covered. You might know car audio but you're lacking any common sense and basic logic or you're just very unhappy with your life and looking for a fight.


----------



## BuickGN (May 29, 2009)

quality_sound said:


> Beyond my means? Bwahahahahaha
> 
> You really are hung up on money aren't you?


You really are hung up on me, aren't you? Got anything to say about your lies such as the hair, the tan, the drinking, the clubs, the bars, etc? You still haven't shown how I'm being a tool in the pictures as you claim. Grow some balls and man up to your lies.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 12, 2008)

BuickGN said:


> Don't worry about equipment that is beyond your means.


That was a total douche move.


----------



## Iron Maiden (Jul 13, 2008)

I never ever let anyone wash my vehicle other than myself.

Dumb arse people out there that thinks its good to run high pressure water insid e you vehicle for cleaner carpet. 

You were very fortunate.

As for the guy and the tip. Probably lost it playing dice while on break.


----------



## ChrisB (Jul 3, 2008)

quality_sound said:


> He didn't wash it IN the garage. He used the garage lights. I do this all the time as well. Works great and like Erin said, less issues with water spots and soap stains.


Then it would be pointless to even bother washing my car if I didn't wash it in the garage. I need to see if I am around to grab a pic of the dust cloud that ensues as they bulldoze over dirt or when a breeze blows through. Reminds me of the dust bowl videos from the 1930s.


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

ChrisB said:


> Then it would be pointless to even bother washing my car if I didn't wash it in the garage. I need to see if I am around to grab a pic of the dust cloud that ensues as they bulldoze over dirt or when a breeze blows through. Reminds me of the dust bowl videos from the 1930s.


I live down a 3/8 mile gravel driveway..... THIS is why I own a silver car.

Wash the windows, holy **** it's clean


----------



## Iron Maiden (Jul 13, 2008)

bikinpunk said:


> I actually just washed mine in the dark with the garage lights helping me see. Less issues with water spots when the sun isn't beating down on the car.


^^^^^^^This^^^^^^


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

Iron Maiden said:


> ^^^^^^^This^^^^^^


I do the same thing, I wash in the evening then pull it in. I have ignorant garage lighting, never a lost bolt..... ever.

Life is too short for ****ty lighting.


----------



## BuickGN (May 29, 2009)

BeatsDownLow said:


> That was a total douche move.


As compared to personal attacks on my looks or lies about what I do with my time or just acting like a little dick angry guy with a condescending attitude. How about yourself attacking by calling the speaker in question over priced. What I said is perfectly inline with the comments being directed at me. Did I hit a nerve with you? I've seen half the guys in this thread in various threads, half are fugly fat people or geeks. Do you see me personally attacking their looks? If you guys want to keep dishing I'll continue firing back, maybe with a little more brutal honesty.


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

D-Bass said:


> why wash your car? wait until it starts raining, set a bar of soap on the highest point of the roof. ten minutes later remove the bar of soap. drive real fast. DONE!


I actually used to to this when I was much younger.

But spring rains here are pretty insane.

FWIW, I still clean the gutters in the rain.


----------



## HondAudio (Oct 19, 2006)

Bikini car washes: discuss.


----------



## wheelieking71 (Dec 20, 2006)

BuickGN said:


> You really need to get out more often. Don't worry about equipment that is beyond your means.


means of affording? or means of installing? why buy it, if you cant install it?


----------



## Hanatsu (Nov 9, 2010)

I just felt an urge to post that video. This thread is certainly... interesting...


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

Hanatsu said:


> I just felt an urge to post that video. This thread is certainly... interesting...


I have been involved in that action 

About the age I would wash my car in the rain we may have hit a skunk, we may have gone back to check out the kill, it may have released it's scent glands into said car.

It had a pleather interior... gotta love the waterproofness of 70's era cars.


----------



## wheelieking71 (Dec 20, 2006)

BuickGN said:


> As compared to personal attacks on my looks or lies about what I do with my time or just acting like a little dick angry guy with a condescending attitude. How about yourself attacking by calling the speaker in question over priced. What I said is perfectly inline with the comments being directed at me. Did I hit a nerve with you? I've seen half the guys in this thread in various threads, half are fugly fat people or geeks. Do you see me personally attacking their looks? If you guys want to keep dishing I'll continue firing back, maybe with a little more brutal honesty.


you got something against fat guys? bring on that brutal honesty.......

lets talk about how your install sucks ass. there's some honesty for you.

so, your pissed at the car-wash guy because your worn-the-****-out factory kickpanel clips cant hold your $900 mid up? yea, its totally his fault that somewhere along the line the instructions to not clean the inside of the car were dropped in communication, then while the vacuum hose drags across your door sill the ****ing kick-panel falls on the floor. ********. you knew the ****ing clips were shot. and, why is this not in off-topic? what does this have to do with car-audio? maybe there is a hidden lesson in here? how to NOT install your overpriced midrange drivers. or did you have somebody else do that to? how to not let somebody else perform a crappy installation of overpriced midrange drivers. i notice we STILL have no picks of the kickpanel, or more importantly, the backside of the kickpanel. C'mon bring on that brutal honesty.


----------



## Hanatsu (Nov 9, 2010)

chad said:


> I have been involved in that action
> 
> About the age I would wash my car in the rain we may have hit a skunk, we may have gone back to check out the kill, it may have released it's scent glands into said car.
> 
> It had a pleather interior... gotta love the waterproofness of 70's era cars.


Nasty xD


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 12, 2008)

BuickGN said:


> As compared to personal attacks on my looks or lies about what I do with my time or just acting like a little dick angry guy with a condescending attitude. How about yourself attacking by calling the speaker in question over priced. What I said is perfectly inline with the comments being directed at me. Did I hit a nerve with you? I've seen half the guys in this thread in various threads, half are fugly fat people or geeks. Do you see me personally attacking their looks? If you guys want to keep dishing I'll continue firing back, maybe with a little more brutal honesty.


No nerve hit with me. Yes, I did state the speakers are over priced, thats not an attack, thats the truth. We can start a thread talking about the diminishing returns of uber expensive speakers over more reasonably priced ones if you want. But I think that has already been talked about and proven, and is not needed in this "win" of a thread. 

I will just go back to watching and laughing alittle.


----------



## ChrisB (Jul 3, 2008)

BeatsDownLow said:


> No nerve hit with me. Yes, I did state the speakers are over priced, thats not an attack, thats the truth. W*e can start a thread talking about the diminishing returns of uber expensive speakers over more reasonably priced ones if you want. But I think that has already been talked about and proven, and is not needed in this "win" of a thread.*


Holy ****, you and I actually agree on something!



BeatsDownLow said:


> I will just go back to watching and laughing alittle.


Oh snap, we agree again.:laugh:


----------



## BuickGN (May 29, 2009)

wheelieking71 said:


> you got something against fat guys? bring on that brutal honesty.......
> 
> lets talk about how your install sucks ass. there's some honesty for you.


Let's do this fatty. 


wheelieking71 said:


> so, your pissed at the car-wash guy because your worn-the-****-out factory kickpanel clips cant hold your $900 mid up?


Didn't I tell you guys not to assume, you always end up looking stupid. If you took the time to read instead of throwing out insults you would see that I've already explained how they're held in. The factory kick panels were purchased brand new a year ago. New clips and everything, built by a well respected member here. I saved the mint condition old ones in case I go back to stock. In addition to the factory hardware, I added some industrial velcro. Not needed but extra insurance.

Here's the first post explaining it:

*I explained it earlier but I'll do it again. I have trouble removing the kicks when I'm intentionally trying. They've been kicked and they've survived some "spirited" driving. The grill fits so tight that originally that's all it took to hold the mid in solid but I eventually screwed them to the kick. 
*

Here's the second:

*Again for the mentally challenged, the kicks use OEM mounting hardware. The only thing held in by velcro are the grills. I added some velcro to one spot on the kicks "just in case". *

And again:

*I thought I said this already but I went through this thread and apparently I did not, the mids were screwed into the kick. They were fine thread screws I had laying around, better suited to metal than MDF. The length was fine, they penetrated the baffle but I should have used some slightly larger diameter, wood screws. Then again, if the screws did not give, I might have a broken mid or kick lol. They're the fuse in the system, protection against dump people. Still, the speakers are solid, nothing short of abuse is going to separate them from the kick. I accidentally tested that right after I installed new carpet. I went to install the kick and didn't realize I had balled up some insulation behind the carpet. I pushed on the kick, not the mid. I pushed pretty hard until I heard the crackle of plastic and stopped to figure out the problem. It was the magnet pressing on the carpet. I have no idea how the hell they were able to do this without breaking the kick panel.*

Any questions? That was real hard, it almost took 2 minutes.


wheelieking71 said:


> yea, its totally his fault that somewhere along the line the instructions to not clean the inside of the car were dropped in communication, then while the vacuum hose drags across your door sill the ****ing kick-panel falls on the floor. ********. you knew the ****ing clips were shot.


Wait, it's MY fault they dropped communication? Is it my fault you can't read too? Is it my fault you failed second grade grammar? You are too stupid to live. Clips and kicks are new as already stated. I bought 50 of them at the dealer a year ago. Maybe they aged in their individually wrapped plastic containers lol.


wheelieking71 said:


> and, why is this not in off-topic? what does this have to do with car-audio? maybe there is a hidden lesson in here? how to NOT install your overpriced midrange drivers. or did you have somebody else do that to? how to not let somebody else perform a crappy installation of overpriced midrange drivers. i notice we STILL have no picks of the kickpanel, or more importantly, the backside of the kickpanel. C'mon bring on that brutal honesty.


Installation is great. Midrange is absolutely amazing. One day if you win the lottery you might get to experience these mids that you can only look at in pictures. What's a "pick of the kickpanel"? There are pictures of the kickpanel if that's what you're getting at. I can't do everything for you, I already spoon fed you above.

I'm sure we'll bump into each other at a meet eventually. You can see the kicks up close in person then. We can trade some of your food stamps for a peek at my mids.


I'll leave with this wonderful quote from you. If only you could replace "politics" with "anything" it would be more accurate and things would be better around here:



wheelieking71 said:


> i dont talk about politics because i dont know anything about it.


----------



## BuickGN (May 29, 2009)

BeatsDownLow said:


> No nerve hit with me. Yes, I did state the speakers are over priced, thats not an attack, thats the truth. We can start a thread talking about the diminishing returns of uber expensive speakers over more reasonably priced ones if you want. But I think that has already been talked about and proven, and is not needed in this "win" of a thread.
> 
> I will just go back to watching and laughing alittle.


That's an opinion, don't act as if it's a fact. Have you run them in your car? If not, you have no clue if they're worth it or not. Anything you think you know comes second and third hand from people on here and most of those are just regurgitating second hand information.

It's interesting the "uber expensive" Dyn 430 and 650 won the midrange and midbass shootouts. But hey, whatever you have to do to make yourself feel better.


----------



## BuickGN (May 29, 2009)

wheelieking71 said:


> i scanned his "started threads" real quick and didnt see anything in build-logs. that was as far as i was going with search. but, thanks for shedding some light. *i see the issue now.*


I've got pictures of my kicks all over the place and that's all you can find? 

So, what's the issue smart guy???


----------



## BuickGN (May 29, 2009)

MarkZ said:


> Bragging about his high priced equipment, but can't afford a real car wash. Spend some of your millions on a professional detailing service if you're going to insist on stapling your speakers into place.


Here ya go dummy. It's from the first post, it might have saved you from looking like an idiot if you had taken the time to read it. In fact, it's the first paragraph.



BuickGN said:


> I need to vent a little. There is not a large selection of good carwashes around here. There's a great hand car wash across town but it takes 20 minutes to get there. There's a decent one about a mile from my place so I usually go to that one...


----------



## imjustjason (Jun 26, 2006)

BuickGN said:


> I've seen half the guys in this thread in various threads, half are fugly fat people or geeks. Do you see me personally attacking their looks?


I have no interest in your drama, but I found these sequential sentences to be extremely contradictory.


----------



## BuickGN (May 29, 2009)

imjustjason said:


> I have no interest in your drama, but I found these sequential sentences to be extremely contradictory.


Not really. I'm through taking the attacks while saying nothing back so there you go. The people I'm talking about know who they are.


----------



## ChrisB (Jul 3, 2008)

I can understand your frustration though... You should have seen how pissed off I was when my Mehstang had the airbag recall and the tech dinked with some settings in my CDA-9887. I politely asked him why in the **** he found it necessary to play with my non-Ford radio while reprogramming the airbag module. His answer sent me into meltdown mode... He wanted to see how hard my sub hit. I don't think I ever cursed that many people out in that short of a period of time. Leave it to a Ford dealership to set that record with me.


----------



## Hanatsu (Nov 9, 2010)

What's up with this religious obsession over Dynaudio lol :> They do make good drivers but the performance doesn't simply justify the price, it's just ridiculous. I've owned some 3000$ Dyn' home audio towers (did not pay full retail) and I wasn't THAT impressed of them, listened to a demo car with the 430 driver installed and it sounded good, but that's it. In a car, most 'better than average' drivers will sound awesome in the hands of an experienced installer/tuner. I've listened to many systems in the years now, the ones that sound good are the ones with great install (DSP included) and a few of my favorite systems I've listened at used pretty inexpensive stuff. People in general just assumes that all cheaper drivers sound bad or something, idk. Just sayin. This post is kinda off topic but since the whole thread is off-topic in a non-off-topic channel I guess the off-topic is on-topic in this particular off-topic post.. Yeah that's about it xD


----------



## midbass.deprived (Sep 30, 2012)

ChrisB said:


> I can understand your frustration though... You should have seen how pissed off I was when my Mehstang had the airbag recall and the tech dinked with some settings in my CDA-9887. I politely asked him why in the **** he found it necessary to play with my non-Ford radio while reprogramming the airbag module. *His answer sent me into meltdown mode... He wanted to see how hard my sub hit. I don't think I ever cursed that many people out in that short of a period of time.* Leave it to a Ford dealership to set that record with me.


At least he was honest. It's when people downright lie that makes me angry. The guy could have thrown you a line of ********.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 12, 2008)

BuickGN said:


> That's an opinion, don't act as if it's a fact. Have you run them in your car? If not, you have no clue if they're worth it or not. Anything you think you know comes second and third hand from people on here and most of those are just regurgitating second hand information.
> 
> It's interesting the "uber expensive" Dyn 430 and 650 won the midrange and midbass shootouts. But hey, whatever you have to do to make yourself feel better.


Whats more interesting is you take someones listening preferences and make assumptions that something must be best. I have not seen them win anything but a listeners opinion of what sounded best out of a batch of speakers. Thats no gospel. And thats not to knock what they did in those listening evaluations, I think they had a well laid out listening evaluation to see what sounded best to them. I dont run around here toting what I use is the best, regardless of the price of them, I am not like you in that way. I dont need abounch of strangers to agree with me to make my self feel good, cause I feel absolutely fantastic in my day to day life. I also dont seek out attention on the internet like you do, I would hate to see your facebook page :laugh: If you wanted attention, you prob should have posted your little rant there, the people listed as "friends" on there would have been better suited to positively reinforce your little ego.


----------



## BigAl205 (May 20, 2009)

> * I have trouble removing the kicks when I'm intentionally trying. They've been kicked and they've survived some "spirited" driving. *


Just out of curiosity, since the kickpanel was so securely mounted, how did they come off? Did the employees use a screwdriver or pry bar? Were any of the clips broken?


----------



## HIS4 (Oct 6, 2005)

BuickGN said:


> Thanks dickhead.
> 
> As I stated, I do not have the time to wash my own car. It takes a couple hours for me to do it right. It takes the carwash 20 minutes. When I have the time I do it myself but that's rare. I pay them for a service and I have every right to be pissed when they can't follow the most basic instructions such as don't vacuum the car. I was a minimum wage worker at a car wash in my teens. I took pride in my work. I also had a manager that checked my work. If it were a free car wash it might be different but since I'm giving them my $20 plus tip I expect decent service, not having a $900 midrange face down on the carpet with the grill mia. Maybe there needs to be a policy change such as the non minimum wage manager checking their work.
> 
> I do my own maintenence such as oil changes, timing belt, valve adjustment, etc. These are critical items and occur every 1-7 years so I do them myself but not a weekly carwash. So get off your soap box, stop assuming, and realize some people have a busy schedule. I expect at least an average job for my $25 a week. There's always got to be an *******.


If you can make time for maintenance items then you can make time to wash your car too. Its a matter of priorities. I'm usually very busy too but washing my car is one of the few things I make time for. It even comes before spending time with the wife but she understands that and is okay with that. Realistically, if you're that picky about your car, you will never be satisfied with someone else doing it no matter how good a job they do because no one will go through it with a fine toothed comb like you would for $20 or even $200. Take it from someone who is absolutely picky about how things are done to the car whether it be interior, exterior, or whatever. If you want it done right, you gotta do it yourself.


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

BuickGN said:


> Not really. I'm through taking the attacks while saying nothing back so there you go. The people I'm talking about know who they are.


I'm overweight (raises hand.)


----------



## chaser9478 (Aug 16, 2011)

I love my dynaudio drivers. Stevie Ray played Lenny for me in my car earlier. They are worthe every cent I paid. Install and tuning can make less expensive drivers sound just as good but car audio drivers live longer in the doors.

This thread has been a trip....Something for everyone. I am balding, crippled and mentally challenged...

Can't we all just get along?


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

BuickGN said:


> One day if you win the lottery you might get to experience these mids that you can only look at in pictures.


You understand that there are people here, that were here LONG ago that work in audio correct? 

I've had days of per diem that equate to that mid.

Some choose to not name drop or flash **** around.

****, one day, I decided I needed a Midas XL4. So I bought one.

Different worlds... totally.


----------



## BuickGN (May 29, 2009)

Brock_Landers said:


> Seriously? If you indeed make a decent wage, I would assume your intelligence and maturity match accordingly. When you talk down to people because of how expensive your speakers are, you only make yourself look stupid.
> 
> By the way, it's an Acura TL, not a Bentley. Get over yourself.


Who said anything about my car being nice, it wasn't me. What is it with you people assuming every ****ing thing?

I talk down to the people that talked down to me first. It's cause and effect. I made a simple post, stated I was venting about my mids being strewn over the floor. I wasn't talking down to or bad about anyone on this board. The next thing I know I have some dickhead on his soapbox talking some crazy ****. I went back and re-read my first post, attempting to figure out how I could possibly have offended anyone. I talk down to people because they deserve to be talked down to, it has nothing to do with the cost of my speakers.

This board has an elitist attitude. It gets old having people talk **** to me constantly about the price of my speakers. 99% of the time others bring it up and talk down to me for having expensive speakers. I responded this time and now I'm the bad guy. It gets old after a while. I ignore the remarks most of the time but I didn't feel like ignoring them this time. What am I supposed to think, people go out of their way all the time to point out the price, and proceed to talk ****. Most of these people have cheap fleamarket **** so you tell me what's going on. I usually go out of my way to not come across as arrogant due to the price but enough is enough.

As I said, most of these guys are not my kind of people. If a guy is getting pissed about a carwash story, he's seriously lacking in his personal life.


----------



## passtim (Sep 30, 2009)

chad said:


> You understand that there are people here, that were here LONG ago that work in audio correct?
> 
> I've had days of per diem that equate to that mid.
> 
> ...


Is that like a anal intruder? Lol. I kid I kid


----------



## midbass.deprived (Sep 30, 2012)

chaser9478 said:


> Can't we all just get along?


I have a feeling this thread made a lot of enemies. It probably wouldn't have went down that road if that one guy (he knows who he is) didn't stir up the ****. It's the same ol' story: one guy goes against the spirit of the thread and the rest pile on.

Cue this up on the CD player, iPod, or whatever it is you listen to:


----------



## Victor_inox (Apr 27, 2012)

chaser9478 said:


> Can't we all just get along?


someone should stop:dead_horse::dead_horse::dead_horse:first


----------



## chaser9478 (Aug 16, 2011)

midbass.deprived said:


> I have a feeling this thread made a lot of enemies. It probably wouldn't have went down that road if that one guy (he knows who he is) didn't stir up the ****. It's the same ol' story: one guy goes against the spirit of the thread and the rest pile on.
> 
> Cue this up on the CD player, iPod, or whatever it is you listen to:


I know.....the thing is everyone has been to lazy to wash their car at least once and would be pissed if their **** got screwed with.....lol....

I used to be a hot head but I came home from Iraq a little less of who I was. When I get stressed now I black out and bad things happen so I try to be zen now. Lifes to short to be mad. Being hostile has always hurt me much more than who or whatever pissed me off to begin with.

Now let's all drop our pants and hug......lol


----------



## chaser9478 (Aug 16, 2011)

Thanks....As far as military and military pay go, some of the best people on this earth serve. We have been fighting a war for 11yrs with an all volunteer force. Wow....I would have done my job for free. It breaks my heart everyday that I can't still put on my uniform. I feel like a ***** everytime I hear something bad because I can't be there. Everyone who lives in this country should be goddamned glad that there are people willing to do anything to keep them safe. Everyone in the miltary has had it hard opstempo is nuts now. I don't care if you are a shooter or a bean counter deployment is hard. These wars have taken so much from so many service members and their families and if they could see how serving was going to ruin their lives they still wouldn't change a thing.

Tacp was the best time of my life. I am so glad that I was able to be there and really do my job. I appreciate the thanks but really I am thankful I was able to serve.


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

chaser9478 said:


> Thanks....As far as military and military pay go, some of the best people on this earth serve. We have been fighting a war for 11yrs with an all volunteer force. Wow....I would have done my job for free. It breaks my heart everyday that I can't still put on my uniform.



A sincere heartfelt thank you from here.


----------



## passtim (Sep 30, 2009)

chaser9478 said:


> Thanks....As far as military and military pay go, some of the best people on this earth serve. We have been fighting a war for 11yrs with an all volunteer force. Wow....I would have done my job for free. It breaks my heart everyday that I can't still put on my uniform. I feel like a ***** everytime I hear something bad because I can't be there. Everyone who lives in this country should be goddamned glad that there are people willing to do anything to keep them safe. Everyone in the miltary has had it hard opstempo is nuts now. I don't care if you are a shooter or a bean counter deployment is hard. These wars have taken so much from so many service members and their families and if they could see how serving was going to ruin their lives they still wouldn't change a thing.
> 
> Tacp was the best time of my life. I am so glad that I was able to be there and really do my job. I appreciate the thanks but really I am thankful I was able to serve.[/QUOT
> 
> Gotta say as a retired Army guy, if it wasn't for the the young TACP's and their study groups when I went through Joint Firepower at Nellis I would have been toast. Worked with you guys quite a bit over the years. Great special breed of men.


----------



## slade1274 (Mar 25, 2008)

chad said:


> A sincere heartfelt thank you from here.


^x2...


----------



## douggiestyle (Apr 29, 2008)

BuickGN said:


> I always tell them not to vacuum and not to touch the interior, only the exterior. I've had to stop them from cleaning the interior several times. I'm usually there to watch everything. I hate the people that stand over your shoulder and watch your work but that's what is required to make sure these guys follow very simple instructions. It's less work for them yet they still don't attempt to listen.


Whatever other car wash you go to in the future, make sure you don't have this same problem. The price of the car wash should not determine whether or not they respect your car and your requests. 

Besides, if you have to stand there supervising them, you might as well just wash the car yourself.


----------



## ChrisB (Jul 3, 2008)

chad said:


> You understand that there are people here, that were here LONG ago that work in audio correct?
> 
> I've had days of per diem that equate to that mid.
> 
> ...


One of my friends dropped $10k on some sort of ergonomic console table/rack abomination and told me to not even bother asking him how much everything in the rack cost.:laugh: EDIT: It was more than his house cost.


----------



## douggiestyle (Apr 29, 2008)

Careful, now, this thread escalates quickly  

I know we have quite a few present and former servicemen on this board. We owe a lot to these folks. In many parts of the world, service is mandatory, but our guys put their asses on the line for something they believe in and will fight to protect. Much respect!


----------



## rugdnit (Dec 24, 2007)

I never question the heart or character of our soldiers... I question the **** out of our gov't and it's policies ( Both flavors of koolaid ).


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

Guys let's wind down the insults.


----------



## BuickGN (May 29, 2009)

HIS4 said:


> If you can make time for maintenance items then you can make time to wash your car too. Its a matter of priorities. I'm usually very busy too but washing my car is one of the few things I make time for. It even comes before spending time with the wife but she understands that and is okay with that. Realistically, if you're that picky about your car, you will never be satisfied with someone else doing it no matter how good a job they do because no one will go through it with a fine toothed comb like you would for $20 or even $200. Take it from someone who is absolutely picky about how things are done to the car whether it be interior, exterior, or whatever. If you want it done right, you gotta do it yourself.


I can make time for maintenance that occurs once a year (oil change) or once every 7 years (timing belt) or anything that will save me money and that I don't trust others to do right. A weekly occurring carwash is not one of those things. Occasionally I do it but not always. It's easy to say there's time based on your schedule but when you leave for work before the sun comes up and get home once it goes down with weekends that are usually booked or spent working, it makes sense to drop it off at the carwash and pick it up 20 minutes later. There are a number of stores in the area where I can fit lunch in or shopping or whatever while the car is being washed. I've got another 2 years of this before things go back to normal. I'm not willing to give up any spare time washing a car. 



Brock_Landers said:


> I brought up the car because you constantly bring up the price of the speakers and how certain people can't afford them. Also the food stamps comment and busting QS's balls for the **** pay the DoD insults us with lead me to believe you have a superiority complex.
> 
> I'm just stating my opinion, fwiw.


Wait, so saying "it's just a TL", talking **** about my car is in retaliation for bringing up the price of the speakers? Think about that for a second. I mentioned the price in the first post because it does make a difference whether people want to admit it or not in how pissed you're going to be. I would be pissed if they destroyed a $20 set of mids but I'm going to be more pissed if it's a $900 mid.

I think you're alright, I think we got off on the wrong foot about the military pay.

As for the rest of the people, as I said, I constantly get harassed for owning Dyns without bringing them up myself. I started a thread a while back on enclosure size and if it mattered based on the highpass filter I was using. While no mention whatsoever of the price was made (by me) I still got the standard lecture that money doesn't mean they defy the laws of physics and all of that bs that was completely unwarranted. My making fun of people not being able to afford them is no worse than people talking **** to me for owning them as if it affects them. 

No one respects the military more than I do. My father spent years in Iraq, I have several family members that served over there, Vietnam, Korea, and WWII. If the dude personally attacks me and what I paid for the speakers, along with several other things, I'm going to make fun of his income. It goes both ways. You getting offended is retarded. You guys have a hard time understanding cause and effect. You pick this tiny portion of where I'm an ******* to someone and ignore everything that led up to it. I've had several people following my every post for a while now, before this thread, trying to provoke conflict and all of the bandwagoners jumping in.

With this many people talking **** about what I pay for speakers long before this thread the only logical conclusion is they're jealous of what they can't have. I can't even imagine talking **** to someone because they have a more expensive car or house or speaker. I'm not built that way. I've thought about taking the Dyns out of my sig so people will stop talking **** but there's absolutely no reason I should, it's not my problem. 

I post pictures in response to a member lying about my hair and tan, proving he's a liar and instead of you guys calling him on it, I get mark z talking about my hairline. Like I said, you can see the people that are someone outside of this forum and you can see who has nothing outside of this forum. No one in their right mind would get so worked up over a simple carwash post as QS. No one in their right mind would go straight to personal attacks without being provoked if there was any semblance of a life outside of this forum. This whole thing goes back to sad little people using the internet as a way to say things they otherwise would not be able to say face to face. It shows true character. These people are only decent in real life to avoid an ass whooping. You can always tell a person's true colors when you take away their fear. Some people don't change. Some become internet heros, talking crap at any opportunity.

I've contributed to this board by donating the Dyn 430s brand new shipped straight from the dealer and my Dyn 650s along with my massive audio midbass for klippel testing. I'm rewarded with a bunch of **** talkers, a ****ed up box, a missing user's manual, and a missing speaker. I guess you could say I've sacrificed more than a lot of people who log in just to talk ****.


----------



## BuickGN (May 29, 2009)

thehatedguy said:


> Guys let's wind down the insults.


I'll edit my post if you think it's too much. I didn't see this before I posted.


----------



## chaser9478 (Aug 16, 2011)

One thing that should be realized is it takes 2 to tango. Back and forth and back and forth.

No need to talk **** on the internet. Its like hitting yourself in the head with a hammer and saying you have a headache.

I am very greatful I discovered and became a part of the diyma community. I have learned so much its unreal. My stereo sounds better than I ever imagined and I have made friends on and offline. Jay and Silent Bob are the only guys who hunted down and beat ass for people talking **** to them on the net.


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

Nah nothing wrong with that post.

I am with you, I would have been pissed if it were an $80 speaker muchless what those things cost. But that's beside the point. You paid for a service to be done in good faith, and that trust was violated.


----------



## pimpndahoz (Dec 11, 2011)

BuickGN said:


> Let me remind you below. Am I the only one that got the self-righteous condescending attitude? A simple differing opinion would have been "why don't you wash it youself" even though I explained why in the first post, not the load of **** he posted. Insted he had to be a dickhead about it.
> 
> The internet has become a place for people to be someone else, usually the tough guy, without fear of the consequences you would face in real life. Do you think anyone would respond this way to me or you or anyone else face to face after explaining the situation in my first post? Didn't think so.


Your exactly right BuickGN. Quality_Sound didn't exactly disagree with you nicely did he?? I read the whole thread. These dudes are telephone tough guys. I don't give a **** what your post count is, talk to me like that face to face and we've got a problem. And the whole premise of his argument is your lazy b/c you took your car to a carwash and got what you deserved?? Asinine. And the moderator jumps in with "why's he a dickhead?". Unbelievable. I just don't think these guys have "street smarts", just dork smarts I guess. Where I'm from and who I hang with, you don't pop off like that to just anyone, especially someone you don't even know. 

But remember this, when you argue with an idiot, from a distance its hard to tell who's who. Just my .02. Peace


----------



## BuickGN (May 29, 2009)

pimpndahoz said:


> Your exactly right BuickGN. Quality_Sound didn't exactly disagree with you nicely did he?? I read the whole thread. These dudes are telephone tough guys. I don't give a **** what your post count is, talk to me like that face to face and we've got a problem. And the whole premise of his argument is your lazy b/c you took your car to a carwash and got what you deserved?? Asinine. And the moderator jumps in with "why's he a dickhead?". Unbelievable. I just don't think these guys have "street smarts", just dork smarts I guess. Where I'm from and who I hang with, you don't pop off like that to just anyone, especially someone you don't even know.
> 
> But remember this, when you argue with an idiot, from a distance its hard to tell who's who. Just my .02. Peace


Thanks. I'm guilty of arguing back when I've been on here long enough to know that some people just want to argue. It does bother me that people have no respect on here. I guess there's no rules that say you have to act the same as real life but I thought it was common sense. I'm not going to use this forum as a place to be a tough guy just because I'm anonymous. But yeah around here as well, if I said some of the things to people in real life that these guys have said to me, I would be ready to duck real quick.


----------



## donnieL72 (Jun 20, 2012)

thehatedguy said:


> I am with you, I would have been pissed if it were an $80 speaker muchless what those things cost. But that's beside the point. You paid for a service to be done in good faith, and that trust was violated.


Exactly. I don't think that I would ever take my car back to that place again. Since you had to go over the manager's head, I wouldn't trust him to keep his people from "accidentally" doing something to your car next time.

Luckily I have kids to wash my vehicles. Working 70-80 hours a week and actuallly trying to have a life on top of that keeps me from doing much of anything that isn't completely necessary. I know exactly where you are coming from with the convience of letting someone else do a quick cleanup.


----------



## analogrocker (Aug 1, 2009)

Sorry, had to post it


----------



## brett (Apr 27, 2005)

thehatedguy said:


> I am with you, I would have been pissed if it were an $80 speaker muchless what those things cost. But that's beside the point. You paid for a service to be done in good faith, and that trust was violated.



^ exactly. buick, you remind me of myself a little and a friend i had. it's time to turn the other cheek, my friend. there are some fights that just aren't worth your time and can completely damage your integrity if you let them get the best of you. i do detect a slight bit of 'haterade' in here, but let em' hate. all of your responses were justified, but ultimately unneccesary. i am with you on this, though the 'wash it yourself' crowd has more than a valid point, the thread wasn't about anything else but the complete failure of service and disprespect for people's things. 

i think we all deserve a picture of the kicks themselves. we're all getting our panties twisted up and we haven't even seen the evidence.

btw, 35? wow, i would've guessed younger.


----------



## chaser9478 (Aug 16, 2011)

I know....right, can we see these damn kicks....I wish I could see a crime scene photo...


----------



## BuickGN (May 29, 2009)

brett said:


> ^ exactly. buick, you remind me of myself a little and a friend i had. it's time to turn the other cheek, my friend. there are some fights that just aren't worth your time and can completely damage your integrity if you let them get the best of you. i do detect a slight bit of 'haterade' in here, but let em' hate. all of your responses were justified, but ultimately unneccesary. i am with you on this, though the 'wash it yourself' crowd has more than a valid point, the thread wasn't about anything else but the complete failure of service and disprespect for people's things.
> 
> i think we all deserve a picture of the kicks themselves. we're all getting our panties twisted up and we haven't even seen the evidence.
> 
> btw, 35? wow, i would've guessed younger.


Thank you. I've gotten a bit heavier over the last couple months, I'll take care of that before next summer but I age 10 years in the face when I put on 15lbs. I hate it that if I want to have a little fun in the winter (I love eating) I also "age" 10 years lol. 

You nailed it, it is about the failure of service and disrespect, not washing yourself vs taking it somewhere. I had to re-read the first page again, it still blows my mind that there are people that respond like that to a harmless post. Let me dig up a couple pics of the kicks real quick.

Here's a few in this thread: http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...basswoofers-have-you-squeezed-your-doors.html

Glove box was out because I had just gotten finished installing new carpet and I left it out to install a new cabin filter.










I'll dig up some more in the morning.


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

BuickGN said:


> I'll dig up some more in the morning.


I love that pic.


----------



## brett (Apr 27, 2005)

let me ask the obvious question before others do.... why's the dsp just danglin' there?

reason i say, because that's the very ammunition some of these guys are looking for and i don't know why you just teed it up for them?


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

thehatedguy said:


> Guys let's wind down the insults.


The Hangover - Mr. Chow Meet Up - YouTube


----------



## BuickGN (May 29, 2009)

brett said:


> let me ask the obvious question before others do.... why's the dsp just danglin' there?
> 
> reason i say, because that's the very ammunition some of these guys are looking for and i don't know why you just teed it up for them?


No glovebox, this was during a cabin filter swap. I had the camera out to take pictures for another forum of the swap and because I was trying a baking soda/activated carbon filter. The line driver is screwed to the glove box so it has no choice but to hang there.

These guys are going to poke fun no matter what. I'm sure the picture will get circulated with no mention of the filter replacement. It doesn't look that way now so I'm fine with it.


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

brett said:


> let me ask the obvious question before others do.... why's the dsp just danglin' there?
> 
> reason i say, because that's the very ammunition some of these guys are looking for and i don't know why you just teed it up for them?


It's not uncommon for even a seasoned vet to have **** hanging. I have whole Studer tape machines all across a room to test for function test before I put it together.

In my install thread you will see an entire year of ****ery and then some.


----------



## BuickGN (May 29, 2009)

And some more:










And one with the line driver and glove box back in for Bret.


----------



## dablooz (Sep 27, 2011)

That's how they roll in Bakersfield, yo.


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

I think BuickGN needs to start an install thread 

He evidently has pics.


----------



## pimpndahoz (Dec 11, 2011)

MarkZ said:


> Maybe more like giving him **** for paying bottom dollar for a service and being outraged when it's not done correctly.


I'll take this one. A real man wouldv'e immediately went to BuickGN and said "sorry sir, while we were vacuuming your car for you (which you told us not to do but paid us to do) we accidentally knocked this speaker out, come here let us show you." It's about RESPECT. They disrespected him when they blew it off like "oh well, **** you". 

The reason he was there, irrelevant. The amount of money being paid for the service and/or how much money the workers make, irrelevant. The cost of the speaker, irrelevant. How it was installed (and this is a big one so pay attention), IRRELEVANT. Any questions??


----------



## brett (Apr 27, 2005)

haha, thanks buick. dude, my car looks worse at this very moment, so dont feel bad. i just figured with the context of the thread that it was fuel for the fire. honestly, your kicks look nice to me!

my first guess, is that when the car washing dude got in your car, the first thing he did was plop his big foot down on the kick to use as resistance, and since you've stated that the magnet was bottoming out and screws were a tad shallow, that the speaker gave way. he then proceeded to try to cover his ground, only making matters worse. at which point he just said '**** it, that can't prove anything'

either way, is this a story of 'all's well, that ends well'? because if it is, then the next step is....

to start a build log so we can all indulge in some install porn!


----------



## BuickGN (May 29, 2009)

It would be too boring to post in here. Factory kicks slightly modded. Some tweeters dropped in factory dash holes. The 9s were as simple as cutting a larger hole in the door, the subs are in a very simple baffle behind the seats and an amp under each seat. Nothing to see here but that was the goal. If I had it to do over again, I honestly think I could do it and do it right in 2 days. I love looking at other people's flashy installs but I enjoy trying to hide the system which usually means a boring install.

I'm disappointed no one noticed the cracked windshield in the last picture. It's from all of the bass, not the rock that hit it on the freeway.


----------



## ChrisB (Jul 3, 2008)

BuickGN said:


> And some more:


Did the TL radio suffer from the same backlight issues that the Accord suffered from? Mainly pop goes the backlight and bye bye goes the display.


----------



## BuickGN (May 29, 2009)

ChrisB said:


> Did the TL radio suffer from the same backlight issues that the Accord suffered from? Mainly pop goes the backlight and bye bye goes the display.


No, but it has problems of it's own. The CD player starts doing random things, it eventually won't play a new store bought CD. The radio goes out a short time later with a very loud pop that I thought had blown my subwoofers. It looks like it's becoming very common. I'm on radio #2 and this one is beginning to show signs of pending failure.

The navi drive also fails quite often. It costs $400 to be rebuilt so if/when mine fails I might attempt to try an aftermarket navi integrated into the stock screen. I guess I'm boring but I hate a non OEM appearance.


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

pimpndahoz said:


> I'll take this one. A real man wouldv'e immediately went to BuickGN and said "sorry sir, while we were vacuuming your car for you (which you told us not to do but paid us to do) we accidentally knocked this speaker out, come here let us show you." It's about RESPECT. They disrespected him when they blew it off like "oh well, **** you".


"I'm sorry sir, while examining your prostrate we accidentally knocked one of your tonsils out."

Regardless..

It should have taken tools to hit the floor.

Wash your own car.

Wash your own clothes.

Clean your own guns...

Keep separate checking accounts

/thread.


----------



## pimpndahoz (Dec 11, 2011)

wheelieking71 said:


> lets see some pics of this stellar midrange mounting system. i am on the wash your own car bandwagon. seriously, WTF did you expect?


I think he EXPECTED them to do what he told them to do, or in this case what not to do because that's what he was paying them for. Do you just piss your money away or do you expect to get a quality service or product in return?? When they screwed up and vacuumed it anyways they messed up and knocked the speaker out. Then he can and should EXPECT them to tell him what happened because that's the RESPECTFUL thing to do. I don't wash my own car wanna vilify me too tough guy??


----------



## pimpndahoz (Dec 11, 2011)

chad said:


> "I'm sorry sir, while examining your prostrate we accidentally knocked one of your tonsils out."
> 
> Regardless..
> 
> ...


I agree it should've taken tools to hit the floor, I think we all know that, but it's just not relevant. And I don't wash my own car.


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

pimpndahoz said:


> I think he EXPECTED them to do what he told them to do, or in this case what not to do because that's what he was paying them for. Do you just piss your money away or do you expect to get a quality service or product in return?? When they screwed up and vacuumed it anyways they messed up and knocked the speaker out. Then he can and should EXPECT them to tell him what happened because that's the RESPECTFUL thing to do. I don't wash my own car wanna vilify me too tough guy??


WASHING AN ACURA TL.

FOR THE ****ING LOVE OF GOD.


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

pimpndahoz said:


> And I don't wash my own car.


Really? I mean on a serious basis. 

You probably should not be on a DIY forum if you cannot or refuse to wash a ****ing car.

How do you manage DIY audio? Here for the classifieds?


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

BuickGN said:


> You really are hung up on me, aren't you? Got anything to say about your lies such as the hair, the tan, the drinking, the clubs, the bars, etc? You still haven't shown how I'm being a tool in the pictures as you claim. Grow some balls and man up to your lies.


Go ahead and look at the last pic you posted in the other thread with you and the whore and tell me your hair isn't spiked. 

BTW, the only one obsessed with you, Narcissus, is you.


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

midbass.deprived said:


> I have a feeling this thread made a lot of enemies. It probably wouldn't have went down that road if that one guy (he knows who he is) didn't stir up the ****. It's the same ol' story: one guy goes against the spirit of the thread and the rest pile on.
> 
> Cue this up on the CD player, iPod, or whatever it is you listen to:


It was me and I did it on purpose. A lot of people have been tired of his ******** for quite a while.


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

quality_sound said:


> Go ahead and look at the last pic you posted in the other thread with you and the whore and tell me your hair isn't spiked.
> 
> BTW, the only one obsessed with you, Narcissus, is you.


----------



## HondAudio (Oct 19, 2006)

chad said:


> I think BuickGN needs to start an install thread
> 
> He evidently has pics.


I thought he was going to show us more "private" pictures of Lux Kassidy


----------



## evo9 (Jul 6, 2005)

HondAudio said:


> I thought he was going to show us more "private" pictures of Lux Kassidy




You dont have to wait for him. Look her up at freeones.


----------



## BuickGN (May 29, 2009)

quality_sound said:


> Go ahead and look at the last pic you posted in the other thread with you and the whore and tell me your hair isn't spiked.
> 
> BTW, the only one obsessed with you, Narcissus, is you.


Apparently your as blind as you are stupid. My.hair has never been spiked. Get some glasses you jealous ****. What about the other lie, my tan, got anything to say? If I have spiked hair or a tan , who cares. Why are you worried about me, baldy. You fight because you're "tired of my ****". It's not my fault you're mad at the world. It's not my fault you have the smallest dick known to mankind. If you're so sick of me, man up and do something. Pm me and we can work something out. Now get to work so you can support your whore on near minimum wage.


----------



## wheelieking71 (Dec 20, 2006)

there it is LOL, took longer than i thought it would.


----------



## midbass.deprived (Sep 30, 2012)

BuickGN said:


> I've contributed to this board by donating the Dyn 430s brand new shipped straight from the dealer and my Dyn 650s along with my massive audio midbass for klippel testing. I'm rewarded with a bunch of **** talkers, a ****ed up box, a missing user's manual, and a missing speaker. I guess you could say I've sacrificed more than a lot of people who log in just to talk ****.


More details please. Are you saying that the gear you sent to people here for testing was not returned in order? Isn't it one of the mods that does the testing?


----------



## BuickGN (May 29, 2009)

HondAudio said:


> I thought he was going to show us more "private" pictures of Lux Kassidy


If you really want some I can PM you some if thats allowed. Just old pool party pics, nothing that bad. They're nothing compared to whats on the internet though. I've got a bunch of old ones of Tara Reid from around '01ish and many other people from my old party days. Trying to find most of them now, I think they're on my old computer.


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

BuickGN said:


> Apparently your as blind as you are stupid. My.hair has never been spiked. Get some glasses you jealous ****. What about the other lie, my tan, got anything to say? If I have spiked hair or a tan , who cares. Why are you worried about me, baldy. You fight because you're "tired of my ****". It's not my fault you're mad at the world. It's not my fault you have the smallest dick known to mankind. If you're so sick of me, man up and do something. Pm me and we can work something out. Now get to work so you can support your whore on near minimum wage.


Oh sweet Jesus. Can you really not understand when you're being called a guido, meathead? It was never about your hair. It's about your entire demeanor.
Talk about my woman all you want. That's all it is, talk. You're the one cavorting around with a known porn star dipping into the witches brew of STDs, mental abuse, and instability that makes a woman look to that for affection and validation. I also don't have to name drop and post pictures of all of the "famous" people I know so other people on an Internet forum will think I'm cool. 
Again with the money? Really? Is that the best you have? Bring it on, butt plug. I'll take my "near minimum wage" job over the oh-so-important you work any day of the week and twice on Sunday. 
You're such a bad ass over the Internet but you're all talk. Who needs PMs? My location is is right under my name. Bring it on. The guys in county would love to have another pretty boy to play with.


----------



## donnieL72 (Jun 20, 2012)

quality_sound said:


> It was me and I did it on purpose. A lot of people have been tired of his ******** for quite a while.


A lot of people have noticed this as well. Not his "********" but you and a couple other people's attacks on about every post that he has posted on this forum.


----------



## Porsche (Jun 29, 2008)

Sucks your stuff was damaged, but what do you expect. If it takes you 2 hours to wash your car why would you leave it with someone that takes 30 minutes and charges $20. Not saying its OK that it happened but than again I wouldnt be shocked it happened either.

Take it as a lesson learned and find a "detailer" to do the car if you dont have time, I am busy as well and I definitely do not wash my cars because it would take me all day, I am all about attention to detail and everything drives me nuts if it isnt perfect. My detailer charges $75-$90 for a wash and vacuum/etc and takes about 90 minutes, when he details it for me he charges $425-$500 and takes 6 hours, has two guys on it for wash or detail and I have NEVER had a gripe or complaint.

Moral of my story, you get what you pay for


----------



## chaser9478 (Aug 16, 2011)

For $425 I will wash your car and it will be perfect! Lol, you will be able to eat off the tires! Lol

I know what your talking about. Pro detailing is nice but I would do that myself before I would pay anything close to $400. There's a guy don't the street from me for $20 and a ride to a crack house he will do a perfect job on a car. You just have to secure your valubles......He comes around every now and then and he will do anything for $20 and a ride......He does a good job too. One night my dog ate some greasy left overs and **** everywhere. I went and rented a rug doctor and gave that crackhead 420 and a ride and he cleaned every bit of that **** up.


----------



## pimpndahoz (Dec 11, 2011)

chad said:


> Really? I mean on a serious basis.
> 
> You probably should not be on a DIY forum if you cannot or refuse to wash a ****ing car.
> 
> How do you manage DIY audio? Here for the classifieds?


Why should I not be here??? Because I don't wash my own car?? Um ok. 

Look let me clear this up for everyone. Anyone has the time to do anything. Anyone can technically get up at 1am and wash their car, that would be making time. But what he's saying and what Im saying is that we assign a value to things that take time. We all do. Every single one of us. The "value" of the time it takes to hand wash my car just isn't worth it compared to the "value" I assign to it. Those items with a really low value can get serviced out for a small price. We all do this. I choose to do it with a car wash and oil changes. That's my perogative and has absolutely nothing to do with being on a do it yourself car audio website, which fwiw I assign a higher value to and choose to do myself. Any questions??


----------



## Porsche (Jun 29, 2008)

^my detailers earn every penny and its worth every penny spent for me.


----------



## chaser9478 (Aug 16, 2011)

I am glad I am retired. I have all the time in the world. I know what its like to be busy though. I used to always be crazy busy. I don't think I stayed in one place for more than 3 months my first 4 years in the air force. Now I am bored out of my mind most of the time. 

Buick, you should get one of the bait car cameras and get your car washed again. That **** is hilarious. You see people [email protected]#kin off on hidden camera. The funny thing is some of them still deny it.....


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

Come on, people have maids, nannies, lawn care, and all of us go out to eat...so what if he wanted someone to wash the car while he spent some time with a loved one? That's not the point.


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

I am going to lock this down until Buick lets me know what he wants done with it.

There is a lot of **** talking on here on both sides of the coin that needs to stop, and a whole lot of infractions given.


----------

